# Il Milan spinge forte per Witsel. E' lui l'obiettivo.



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Va bene. Che arrivasse presto.

De Jong è improponibile. Se ne sono accorti, finalmente.


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

L'importante è sostituire De Jong con chiunque.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dai, dai, dai!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va bene. Che arrivasse presto.
> 
> De Jong è improponibile. Se ne sono accorti, finalmente.



Di sicuro l'acquisto di Witsel non panchinerebbe De Jong, ma bensì Bertolacci


----------



## J&B (30 Agosto 2015)

Ultimissime da SportMediaset: Milan fortissimo su Witsel e Perotti del Genoa

Witsel non è un regista classico,ma almeno innalzerebbe il tasso tecnico del centrocampo.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dai prendetelo e in fretta


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di sicuro l'acquisto di Witsel non panchinerebbe De Jong, ma bensì Bertolacci



Non avrebbe senso. In più credo sia De Jong a fare rendere meno gli altri. Negli ultimi anni con lui titolare siamo stati nulli a centrocampo.


----------



## Antijuventino (30 Agosto 2015)

Se la tradizione non cambia, in questi giorni dovrebbe arrivare l'acquisto migliore della stagione.A parte Matri, negli anni scorsi in questo periodo sono arrivati Bonaventura, Rami, De jong, Nocerino, Ibra ... speriamo che arrivi, perchè ci risolverebbe tantissimi problemi


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da SportMediaset: Milan fortissimo su Witsel e Perotti del Genoa
> 
> Witsel non è un regista classico,ma almeno innalzerebbe il tasso tecnico del centrocampo.



Con tutti i dubbi del caso, è comunque un giocatore di livello internazionale. E noi ne abbiamo assolutamente bisogno. Basta con gli italiani medioman.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


*Milan in grande pressing su Witsel. Per Sportmediaset verrà preso lui*


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Witsel davanti alla difesa


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di sicuro l'acquisto di Witsel non panchinerebbe De Jong, ma bensì Bertolacci



Di Marzio dice che Galliani lo prenderebbe per fargli fare il play davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Wistel è assolutamente una mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre,secondo me.
Davanti alla difesa è un po' "sprecato".


----------



## J&B (30 Agosto 2015)

Ben venga comunque


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wistel è assolutamente una mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre,secondo me.
> Davanti alla difesa è un po' "sprecato".



Secondo me sarebbe più sprecato con De Jong accanto.


----------



## [email protected] (30 Agosto 2015)

Al 30 di agosto ci si accorge di qualche piccolo ed insignificante problemino di centrocampo

Con uno forte li in mezzo Bacca e Luigi sarebbero devastanti


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wistel è assolutamente una mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre,secondo me.
> Davanti alla difesa è un po' "sprecato".



infatti, mi pare strana come ipotesi..


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Witsel davanti la difesa... Gallinaccio pensasse a prenderlo e lasci fare il suo lavoro a Sinisa. Che poi se avessero preso pure il regista al posto di Bertolacci, questo problema non si sarebbe neanche posto.


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe più sprecato con De Jong accanto.


Witsel non ha affatto le caratteristiche per giocare davanti alla difesa, sarebbero altri 25mln buttati nel cesso. TIELEMANS!!! È lui che ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità. Con 20 max 25 mln lo porti a casa.


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wistel è assolutamente una mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre,secondo me.
> Davanti alla difesa è un po' "sprecato".



Ma assolutamente no. Witsel gioca davanti all difesa in Nazionale Belga e con ottimi risultati, ci serve uno così nel mezzo al posto di De jong, tra l'altro non è un regista puro Axel ma si difende bene anche come incontrista e fisicamente è una bestia. per togliergli la palla devi fare fallo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

*Pedullà: Il Milan su Witsel c'è e ha intenzione di approfondire, probailmente dopo la brutta prestanzione contro l'Empoli ha fatto capire che serve qualcosa a centrocampo, nel pomeriggio ci sarà un vertice per capire la fattibilità dell'operazione, si può chiudere per 25 milioni alzando il prestito oneroso e garantendo allo Zenit il riscatto. La Juventus mesi fa aveva fatto dei sondaggi senza approfondire la vicenda li ha fatti anche giorni fa ma senza andare oltre, i rossoneri invece possono uscire allo scoperto.*


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Witsel davanti alla difesa



Di sicuro non può essere il regista. Può fare però la diga, se proprio Mihajlovic vuol fare la follia di giocare senza un vero regista.
L'ideale, come già detto, sarebbe prendere Perotti per giocare col 4-2-4.


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Witsel non ha affatto le caratteristiche per giocare davanti alla difesa, sarebbero altri 25mln buttati nel cesso. TIELEMANS!!! È lui che ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità. Con 20 max 25 mln lo porti a casa.



Ma cosa dici?? Ha tutte le caratteristiche per essere il giocatore che ci serve assolutamente in quella posizione. In nazionale Belga gioca li. E basta con sto Tielemans, ormai è diventato una cantilena come Clasie e Maher


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no. *Witsel gioca davanti all difesa in Nazionale Belga* e con ottimi risultati, ci serve uno così nel mezzo al posto di De jong, tra l'altro non è un regista puro Axel ma si difende bene anche come incontrista e fisicamente è una bestia. per togliergli la palla devi fare fallo.



sei sicuro? io ai mondiali me lo ricordo giocare sulla fascia a meno che non sia rincitrullito e ricordi male


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2015)

A furia di vedere indagare approfondire e discutere , arriva la Juventus e ce lo fotte di gran classe.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Agosto 2015)

Witsel è mezzala, perché diavolo prendere SEMPRE giocatori fuori ruolo per poi adattarli?
Serve uno in mezzo, prendete uno che gioca in mezzo, possibile che non ci arrivino?
Cmq spero proprio che arrivi e che giochi mezzala con Montolivo centrale, il nostro centrocampo svolterebbe tantissimo.
Witsel anche se è mezzala è uno che viene a prendersi il pallone, che ama il fraseggio anche nello stretto e gioca a testa alta.
I nostri attuali centrocampisti sono tutti di inserimento senza palla, tranne Montolivo e De Jong che è un difensore capitato per sbaglio a centrocampo.


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> sei sicuro? io ai mondiali me lo ricordo giocare sulla fascia a meno che non sia rincitrullito e ricordi male



Non gioca sempre in quella posizione ma spesso ci ha giocato e con ottimi risultati. Ha tutto per stare in quella posizione secondo me nonostante non sia un regista puro. Ha forza fisica, visione di gioco ed è discretamente tecnico piuttosto che vederlo mezzala con De jong regista, preferisco vedere lui regista e De jong mezzala o in panchina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Galliani lo prenderebbe per fargli fare il play davanti alla difesa.



Witsel è una bella mezz'ala abbastanza completa, mica un play. Sarebbe l'ennesimo errore di valutazione


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2015)

Arrivasse giocheremmo col 4-2-3-1. 

De Jong Witsel
Adriano Perotti Bonaventura
Bacca​


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> A furia di vedere indagare approfondire e discutere , arriva la Juventus e ce lo fotte di gran classe.



Infatti che hanno da discutere. A già è ora di pranzo...


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2015)

non so se sperarci o no, preferirei gundogan, ma ora come ora prendere witsel sarebbe oro colato



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di sicuro l'acquisto di Witsel non panchinerebbe De Jong, ma bensì Bertolacci



non saprei, se continua a giocare così di certo non dura molto titolare, ma sicuramente la dirigenza (galliani) spingerà per difendere l'investimento da 20 mln e farlo giocare


----------



## milan1899 (30 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me Montolivo davanti alla difesa, ai lati Bertolacci e Witsel con Perotti trequartista....vedremo


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan su Witzel c'è e ha intenzione di approfondire, probailmente dopo la brutta prestanzione contro l'Empoli ha fatto capire che serve qualcosa a centrocampo, nel pomeriggio ci sarà un vertice per capire la fattibilità dell'operazione, si può chiudere per 25 milioni alzando il prestito oneroso e garantendo allo Zenit il riscatto. La Juventus mesi fa aveva fatto dei sondaggi senza approfondire la vicenda li ha fatti anche giorni fa ma senza andare oltre, i rossoneri invece possono uscire allo scoperto.*





Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no. Witsel gioca davanti all difesa in Nazionale Belga e con ottimi risultati, ci serve uno così nel mezzo al posto di De jong, tra l'altro non è un regista puro Axel ma si difende bene anche come incontrista e fisicamente è una bestia. per togliergli la palla devi fare fallo.



Ai mondiali fu pessimo,mentre nell'ultima partita giocata in nazionale ha fatto la mezz'ala.
Nello Zenit gioca sempre mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre o davanti alla difesa nel centrocampo *a due*.
È un centrocampista completo a cui piace inserirsi per segnare o fare assist,per come la vedo io deve essere lasciato libero di svariare.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Witsel nello Zenit e nel Belgio di solito gioca in mezzo ma in un centrocampo a 2....se no è una mezz'ala di un centrocampo a 3...cmq ben venga lui...poi deciderà il serbo dove metterlo...


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ai mondiali fu pessimo*,mentre nell'ultima partita giocata in nazionale ha fatto la mezz'ala.
> Nello Zenit gioca sempre mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre o davanti alla difesa nel centrocampo *a due*.
> È un centrocampista completo a cui piace inserirsi per segnare o fare assist,per come la vedo io deve essere lasciato libero di svariare.



ah ecco, infatti la mia cattiva impressione su di lui deriva anche dal mondiale


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan su Witzel c'è e ha intenzione di approfondire, probailmente dopo la brutta prestanzione contro l'Empoli ha fatto capire che serve qualcosa a centrocampo, nel pomeriggio ci sarà un vertice per capire la fattibilità dell'operazione, si può chiudere per 25 milioni alzando il prestito oneroso e garantendo allo Zenit il riscatto. La Juventus mesi fa aveva fatto dei sondaggi senza approfondire la vicenda li ha fatti anche giorni fa ma senza andare oltre, i rossoneri invece possono uscire allo scoperto.*



.


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Witsel nello Zenit e nel Belgio di solito gioca in mezzo ma in un centrocampo a 2....se no è una mezz'ala di un centrocampo a 3...cmq ben venga lui...poi deciderà il serbo dove metterlo...



Bhè agli effetti non ci avevo pensato che comuqnue era in un centrocampo a due..in ogni caso se come vertice basso del rombo c'è de jong li Axel è sprecato. Vi immaginate quante volte si abbasserebbe per prendere palla e De jong la passa all'indietro o sbaglia il passaggio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan su Witzel c'è e ha intenzione di approfondire, probailmente dopo la brutta prestanzione contro l'Empoli ha fatto capire che serve qualcosa a centrocampo, nel pomeriggio ci sarà un vertice per capire la fattibilità dell'operazione, si può chiudere per 25 milioni alzando il prestito oneroso e garantendo allo Zenit il riscatto. La Juventus mesi fa aveva fatto dei sondaggi senza approfondire la vicenda li ha fatti anche giorni fa ma senza andare oltre, i rossoneri invece possono uscire allo scoperto.*





alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ah ecco, infatti la mia cattiva impressione su di lui deriva anche dal mondiale



Si al mondiale tutto il Belgio deluse,ma in particolare i centrocampisti che furono tutti disastrosi.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2015)

Non mi fa impazzire ma vista la tragica situazione del centrocampo.....E cmq servirebbe anche un trequartista di qualità.Mi accontenterei di Lamela.


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si al mondiale tutto il Belgio deluse,ma in particolare i centrocampisti che furono tutti disastrosi.



oddio, vedere le partite del Belgio era una noi pazzesca effettivamente, però arrivarono ai quarti se non ricordo male, o no? proprio una delusione no.. certo, dal punto di vista del gioco, mamma mia..


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

Non è il salvatore della patria ma se dovesse venire a centrocampo la sua presenza si farebbe sentire parecchio.
Piccola nota: Quando il portiere avversario rilancia o un difensore spazza via a centrocampo veniamo sempre sovrastati fisicamente perché abbiamo 4 molluschi


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> oddio, vedere le partite del Belgio era una noi pazzesca effettivamente, però arrivarono ai quarti se non ricordo male, o no? proprio una delusione no.. certo, dal punto di vista del gioco, mamma mia..



Si, con il potenziale che avevano (hanno) delusero abbastanza.
Hanno tanti giocatori che mi fanno impazzire, potenzialmente sono una bomba. 
Se ingranano vincono gli europei.


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non è il salvatore della patria ma se dovesse venire a centrocampo la sua presenza si farebbe sentire parecchio.
> Piccola nota: Quando il portiere avversario rilancia o un difensore spazza via a centrocampo veniamo sempre sovrastati fisicamente perché abbiamo 4 molluschi



Verissimo..la prendono sempre gli altri...comunque Galliani è a forte dei marmi, non illudiamoci che mo Marotta fa il Blitz e ce lo soffiano entro stasera intanto che quel demente fa il bagno in piscina col suo amico Preziosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan su Witsel c'è e ha intenzione di approfondire, probailmente dopo la brutta prestanzione contro l'Empoli ha fatto capire che serve qualcosa a centrocampo, nel pomeriggio ci sarà un vertice per capire la fattibilità dell'operazione, si può chiudere per 25 milioni alzando il prestito oneroso e garantendo allo Zenit il riscatto. La Juventus mesi fa aveva fatto dei sondaggi senza approfondire la vicenda li ha fatti anche giorni fa ma senza andare oltre, i rossoneri invece possono uscire allo scoperto.*





alessandro77 ha scritto:


> oddio, vedere le partite del Belgio era una noi pazzesca effettivamente, però arrivarono ai quarti se non ricordo male, o no? proprio una delusione no.. certo, dal punto di vista del gioco, mamma mia..



Come risultato non fu male,ma di fatto uscirono contro la prima squadra forte incontrata (Argentina).
Poi,come dici tu,il gioco fu pessimo e praticamente tutti i gol nacquero da giocate individuali.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

L'opzione migliore sarebbe fare Witsel e Bonaventura mezzali con Montolivo davanti alla difesa. L'importante è che De Jong davanti alla difesa non giochi.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ai mondiali fu pessimo,mentre nell'ultima partita giocata in nazionale ha fatto la mezz'ala.
> Nello Zenit gioca sempre mezz'ala nel centrocampo a tre o davanti alla difesa nel centrocampo *a due*.
> È un centrocampista completo a cui piace inserirsi per segnare o fare assist,per come la vedo io deve essere lasciato libero di svariare.



In nazionale nel centrocampo a due è tendenzialmente quello che si pone tra i due centrali, mentre quando lo Zenit gioca a due, Villas-Boas lo lascia più "libero" con Javi Garcia (già difensore centrale) che diventa il terzo centrale nella fase di uscita.


----------



## mark (30 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Verissimo..la prendono sempre gli altri...comunque Galliani è a forte dei marmi, non illudiamoci che mo Marotta fa il Blitz e ce lo soffiano entro stasera intanto che quel demente fa il bagno in piscina col suo amico Preziosi.


Il goal di ieri dell'Empoli infatti è nato da una situazione del genere!! In cui non abbiamo preso un rinvio del portiere e loro in "contropiede" ci hanno fatto goal!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2015)

A giugno il suo nome provocava mugugni, ora il suo arrivo è indispensabile. Come sono cambiate le cose...

Speriamo bene, ci serve comunque gente con un peso più internazionale, per uscire da una dimensione di mediocrità.
Witsel è comunque un discreto giocatore e sarebbe un toccasana.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Mondiale non so quanto faccia testo onestamente, anche Hazard e Lukaku fecero schifo l'estate scorsa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan su Witsel c'è e ha intenzione di approfondire, probailmente dopo la brutta prestanzione contro l'Empoli ha fatto capire che serve qualcosa a centrocampo, nel pomeriggio ci sarà un vertice per capire la fattibilità dell'operazione, si può chiudere per 25 milioni alzando il prestito oneroso e garantendo allo Zenit il riscatto. La Juventus mesi fa aveva fatto dei sondaggi senza approfondire la vicenda li ha fatti anche giorni fa ma senza andare oltre, i rossoneri invece possono uscire allo scoperto.*


Non mi illudo, anzi temo il peggio, ad esempio Boateng.

D'altronde abbiamo un esempio recentissimo: Kucka preso a tradimento in poche ore. Con tanto di beffa da parte sua incredulo di ritrovarsi al Milan


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2015)

A noi serve un regista puro, uno che sappia stare davanti alla difesa, non possiamo permetterci di adattare una mezzala come Witsel. Ma avete visto qualche partita di Tielemans...??? È uno spettacolo. Grande visione di gioco, rapido a far girare il pallone, grande tecnica, bravissimo a verticalizzare, grandi margini di crescita vista la giovanissima età. Prima o poi approderà in una grandissima squadra e poi staremo qui a roderci il fegato. Siano pieni di mezze ali, non ci serve Witsel sebbene sia meglio di molti dei nostri...possibile che i nostri dirigenti non ci arrivino. Se penso che abbiamo bruciato 20mln per Bertolacci!!!!


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> A noi serve un regista puro, uno che sappia stare davanti alla difesa, non possiamo permetterci di adattate una mezzala come Witsel. Ma avete visto qualche partita di *Tielemans*...??? È uno spettacolo. Grande visione di gioco, rapido a far girare il pallone, grande tecnica, bravissimo a verticalizzare, grandi margini di crescita vista la giovanissima età. Prima o poi approderà in una grandissima squadra e poi staremo qui a roderci il fegato. Siano pieno di mezze ali, non ci serve Witsel sebbene sia meglio di molti dei nostri...possibile che i nostri dirigenti non ci arrivino. Se penso che abbiamo bruciato 20mln per Bertolacci!!!!



E bastaaaaaaa. Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. BASTAAAAAAAA.


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> E bastaaaaaaa. Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. BASTAAAAAAAA.



Ma basta cosa!!! La verità è che ci sono troppi incompetenti in seno alla nostra societa... Zero osservatori e scout ed una massa di tifosi che guardano solo al nome e non alle reali esigenze della squadra. Eppure non ci vuole molto per capirlo...noi non abbiano uno e dico un solo regista in rosa. Ma come diavolo è possibile? Ma alla fine credo proprio che lo prenderanno Witsel!!! Contenti voi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> E bastaaaaaaa. Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. BASTAAAAAAAA.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> E bastaaaaaaa. Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. BASTAAAAAAAA.



Mioddio, se lo sognano pure la notte sto Tielemans


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> E bastaaaaaaa. Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. BASTAAAAAAAA.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAH veramente però..basta..ma chi è?


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> E bastaaaaaaa. Bastaaaaaaaaaaa. BASTAAAAAAAA.



Perché questa reazione, è un nome nuovo


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mioddio, se lo sognano pure la notte sto Tielemans


Certo perché tu segui il campionato russo e sai perfettamente come gioca Witsel...immagino! Invece di fare commenti ironici prova ad argomentare che vantaggi avremmo a farlo giocare fuori ruolo, davanti alla difesa. Pensi che la manovra se ne avvantagerebbe? Non credo proprio. Lui è una mezzala, mettevelo in testa, sicuramente meglio di tutte quelle che abbiamo in rosa, ma sempre una mezzala rimane!

Ahahah si certo perché Witsel è un nome nuovo!!! Come no...vi ricordo che se ne parlava ai tempi di Allegri nell'estate dopo lo scudetto del 2011. Alla fine non arrivò ne lui ne Hamsik


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mioddio, se lo sognano pure la notte sto Tielemans



Bhe quando in giro puoi prendere a poco gente come : Tielemans Konoplyanka Xhaka Clasie Schone e invece vai a prendere Bertolacci e Kucka qualcosa non quadra


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Telecomands 



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, il Milan ha messo l'obiettivo nel mirino per queste ultime ore di mercato. Si tratta di Axel Witsel, centrocampista dello Zenit. Secondo Galliani, il belga può giocare davanti alla difesa. Da playmaker. E la società rossonera sembra si sia decisa a puntare, definitivamente, su Witsel. C'è anche la Juventus, ma la pista rossonera è più calda al momento.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

*Qui si parla di Witsel. Basta. *


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma il problema non è più se è davvero forte. Ha stancato e basta. Tanto è un nome impossibile. Cosa ci guadagnate a citarlo sempre? Se vi dessero un euro ogni volta che lo scrivete sareste ricchi e potreste comprare voi il milan con primo acquisto Tielemans e poi Clasie e Maher.



Edit. Metto sotto spoiler visto l'OT. Witsel è il nome migliore che ci accostano quindi voglia Dio che almeno lui arriva.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (30 Agosto 2015)

Io comumque lo vedo davvero troppo lento... spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Io comumque lo vedo davvero troppo lento... spero di sbagliarmi.



Non è un fulmine di guerra ma ha anche una grande protezione di palla, levargli la palla non è semplice


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non è un fulmine di guerra ma ha anche una grande protezione di palla, levargli la palla non è semplice



Invece a noi le palle è facile gonfiarle...

Dopo una sessione di calciomercato del genere.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Witsel è una bella mezz'ala abbastanza completa, mica un play. Sarebbe l'ennesimo errore di valutazione


Infatti, bah.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no. Witsel gioca davanti all difesa in Nazionale Belga e con ottimi risultati, ci serve uno così nel mezzo al posto di De jong, tra l'altro non è un regista puro Axel ma si difende bene anche come incontrista e fisicamente è una bestia. per togliergli la palla devi fare fallo.



Esatto, anche se in un centrocampo a due che e' un po diverse.
E' una mezzala, ma puo' fare il regista, specialmente se hai mezzali che si inseriscono e che hanno una tecnica decente.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Sì, ma a noi manca anche quello: un giocatore che sviluppi il gioco offensivo e che si offra da scarico semplice al giocatore davanti alla difesa. Per questo dico che bisogna giocare con lui e Montolivo insieme a Bonaventura col modulo attuale.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (30 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma a noi manca anche quello: un giocatore che sviluppi il gioco offensivo e che si offra da scarico semplice al giocatore davanti alla difesa. Per questo dico che bisogna giocare con lui e Montolivo insieme a Bonaventura col modulo attuale.



In linea teorica sono d'accordo con te.
Tuttavia, per fare quel ruolo montolivo deve essere al top della forma, ma sembra proprio che da dopo l'infortunio stia davvero faticando a trovare una condizione accettabile.


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> .



La rateizzazione più becera..secondo me ci ridono in faccia..


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> In linea teorica sono d'accordo con te.
> Tuttavia, per fare quel ruolo montolivo deve essere al top della forma, ma sembra proprio che da dopo l'infortunio stia davvero faticando a trovare una condizione accettabile.



Basta solo che riesca a ricevere palla e a passarla ad Axel. Capisco che non sia semplice eh


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Secondo TMW il Milan sta ragionando sull'offerta da fare e nelle prossime ore contatterà lo Zenit.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Basta solo che riesca a ricevere palla e a passarla ad Axel. Capisco che non sia semplice eh



Apprezzo la battuta ma mi sembra una considerazione molto riduttiva.
Le squadre organizzate fanno pressing soprattutto sulle fonti di gioco.
Perdere palloni in quella posizione ha conseguenze pessime. E' vero che neanche Witsel e' un fulmine ma difende la palla molto meglio.
Se il regista deve solo prendere palla e passarla a Witsel allora ci possiamo mettere anche zaccardo li


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Perché questa reazione, è un nome nuovo




Io parlerei di Maher e clasie


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo TMW il Milan sta ragionando sull'offerta da fare e nelle prossime ore contatterà lo Zenit.



Tranquilli c'è tempo


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo TMW il Milan sta ragionando sull'offerta da fare e nelle prossime ore contatterà lo Zenit.



Non c'è troppo tempo per ragionare, SE vogliono davvero prenderlo


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna chiudere in queste ore o ce lo fregano sotto il naso


----------



## joecole (30 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sia se arrivasse e in società ci fosse qualcuno di serio un po' di tirate d'orecchie per non averlo preso dallo Standard Liegi nel 2011 (quando non mi pare che il nostro centrocampo fosse un crogiuolo di talento) dovrebbero esserci.

Arrivare 4 anni dopo a spendere più del doppio per ingaggio e cartellino significa ancora di più che non c'è una rete di osservatori valida o che i report di questi non vengono minimamente tenuti in considerazione.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (30 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Comunque sia se arrivasse e in società ci fosse qualcuno di serio un po' di tirate d'orecchie per non averlo preso dallo Standard Liegi nel 2011 (quando non mi pare che il nostro centrocampo fosse un crogiuolo di talento) dovrebbero esserci.
> 
> Arrivare 4 anni dopo a spendere più del doppio per ingaggio e cartellino significa ancora di più che non c'è una rete di osservatori valida o che i report di questi non vengono minimamente tenuti in considerazione.



Bravissimo, lo penso da anni.
Ricordo ancora l'ultim'ora di Sky Sport 24 in cui si diceva che avevamo raggiunto l'accordo con il giocatore, all'epoca semi-sconosciuto.
Poi va al Benfica per circa 13 mln, mentre noi prendavamo gli ottimi Nocerino e Aquilani what e l'anno dopo i portoghesi lo vendono allo Zenit per circa 40 mln....


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

totthenam è interessato al giocatore. In inghilterra dicono sia pronta pure a fare un'offerta importante.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Comunque sia se arrivasse e in società ci fosse qualcuno di serio un po' di tirate d'orecchie per non averlo preso dallo Standard Liegi nel 2011 (quando non mi pare che il nostro centrocampo fosse un crogiuolo di talento) dovrebbero esserci.
> 
> Arrivare 4 anni dopo a spendere più del doppio per ingaggio e cartellino significa ancora di più che non c'è una rete di osservatori valida o che i report di questi non vengono minimamente tenuti in considerazione.




Gli osservatori ci sono.

Ciò che manca è un direttore sportivo.
Ancor di più, un amministratore delegato che ascolti sia gli osservatori sia il direttore sportivo.

Il Milan onosce bene i vari Xhaka, Maher, Grenier, Geis ecc.
Galliani però vuole insistere coì suoi metodi.
Aggiungiamo che quando Galliani l'azzecca (Bale, Tevez, rinnovo a Pirlo), ci pensa qualcun altro a bloccarlo, e il quadro è completo.


----------



## Cizzu (30 Agosto 2015)

Al Milan manca la fornitura brasiliana. Probabilmente i prezzi in sudamerica sono saliti di molto.. Perchè non arrivano più i Leonardo, i Serginho, i Kakà, i Thiago Silva ? Quello brasiliano era un mercato preferenziale per la dirigenza rossonera, perchè adesso non lo è più? Che cosa è successo?


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Al Milan manca la fornitura brasiliana. Probabilmente i prezzi in sudamerica sono saliti di molto.. Perchè non arrivano più i Leonardo, i Serginho, i Kakà, i Thiago Silva ? Quello brasiliano era un mercato preferenziale per la dirigenza rossonera, perchè adesso non lo è più? Che cosa è successo?



Mancano Braida e Leonardo.


----------



## joecole (30 Agosto 2015)

Draxler passa al Wolfsburg per 36mln e Coman passa al Bayern in prestito biennale da 7 mln con diritto di riscatto a 21...

se queste operazioni (perdita obiettivo primario dopo aver ceduto per 40mln Vidal e cessione di un giovane sperticato come campione, Cristante non ha mai avuto i titoloni di giornale di Coman) le avesse fatte Galliani sarebbe venuto giù il forum.

Ora invece se Marotta va alla disperata ricerca di Witsel scucendo magari 30mln si parlerà di un grande dirigente (lo stesso che ha preso un terzino in scadenza per più di 20 mln quando per lo stesso tipo di operazione ma andando su un attaccante e per 8mln Galliani è stato insultato)


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Draxler passa al Wolfsburg per 36mln e Coman passa al Bayern in prestito biennale da 7 mln con diritto di riscatto a 21...
> 
> se queste operazioni (perdita obiettivo primario dopo aver ceduto per 40mln Vidal e cessione di un giovane sperticato come campione, Cristante non ha mai avuto i titoloni di giornale di Coman) le avesse fatte Galliani sarebbe venuto giù il forum.
> 
> Ora invece se Marotta va alla disperata ricerca di Witsel scucendo magari 30mln si parlerà di un grande dirigente (lo stesso che ha preso un terzino in scadenza per più di 20 mln quando per lo stesso tipo di operazione ma andando su un attaccante e per 8mln Galliani è stato insultato)


Qui Marotta ha sbagliato, ha trattato per mesi e alla fine e' rimasto col cerino in mano.Anche l'acquisto del terzino del porto a 26 milioni di euro e' da folli.Su Witsel seriamente ci siamo solo noi al momento


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Draxler passa al Wolfsburg per 36mln e Coman passa al Bayern in prestito biennale da 7 mln con diritto di riscatto a 21...
> 
> se queste operazioni (perdita obiettivo primario dopo aver ceduto per 40mln Vidal e cessione di un giovane sperticato come campione, Cristante non ha mai avuto i titoloni di giornale di Coman) le avesse fatte Galliani sarebbe venuto giù il forum.
> 
> Ora invece se Marotta va alla disperata ricerca di Witsel scucendo magari 30mln si parlerà di un grande dirigente (lo stesso che ha preso un terzino in scadenza per più di 20 mln quando per lo stesso tipo di operazione ma andando su un attaccante e per 8mln Galliani è stato insultato)



Tranquillo che Galliani ha fatto molto di peggio e il forum è venuto giù già da tempo e mica solo una volta


----------



## joecole (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che Galliani ha fatto molto di peggio e il forum è venuto giù già da tempo e mica solo una volta



le colpe di Galliani ci stanno, quello che contesto è dire che uno come Marotta è un grande dirigente. 
Le sue belle cavolate le fa pure lui e se Barbarella non avesse strombazzato Pato avremmo avuto noi Tevez con almeno uno scudetto in più in bacheca e tutta l'ultima epopea bianconera sarebbe stata ben diversa.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mancano Braida e Leonardo.



Soprattutto manca qualcuno che gli dia retta.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Al Milan manca la fornitura brasiliana. Probabilmente i prezzi in sudamerica sono saliti di molto.. Perchè non arrivano più i Leonardo, i Serginho, i Kakà, i Thiago Silva ? Quello brasiliano era un mercato preferenziale per la dirigenza rossonera, perchè adesso non lo è più? Che cosa è successo?



E successo che Galliani preferisce i giocatori del Genoa perche cosi ne guadagna lui.. per esempio Gerson appena preso da Sabatini era uno su cui si poteva e doveva investire altro che Bertolacci, poi e anche vero che oggi il calcio brasiliano e in una grave crisi di talenti, oggi i giovani piu forti stanno nella bundesliga, nella ligue 1, nella serie A Argentina, nel est d'europa e nella Jupiter ligue belga.


----------



## 4-3-3 (30 Agosto 2015)

Sono le 21:10 in Russia e non ancora si sa nulla. Anche la trattativa Witsel tramontata?


----------



## Giangy (30 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> E successo che Galliani preferisce i giocatori del Genoa perche cosi ne guadagna lui.. per esempio Gerson appena preso da Sabatini era uno su cui si poteva e doveva investire altro che Bertolacci, poi e anche vero che oggi il calcio brasiliano e in una grave crisi di talenti, oggi i giovani piu forti stanno nella bundesliga, nella ligue 1, nella serie A Argentina, nel est d'europa e nella Jupiter ligue belga.


Non solo Gerson, erano da prendere anche i vari Kenedy ora finito al Chelsea, Lucas Moura, Malcom, e altri ancora


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Sono le 21:10 in Russia e non ancora si sa nulla. Anche la trattativa Witsel tramontata?



Guarda boh scrivo questo post poi sparisco ( non voglio iniziare con "l'ansia" ) ma non la vedo "bella" non si hanno notizie da ore sembra che Galliani aspetti la Juve non ci sono altre spiegazioni, ho brutte sensazioni dopo questa sconfitta della Juve per me torneranno forti sul giocatore e cosi ciao sogni di gloria.


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Guarda boh scrivo questo post poi sparisco ( non voglio iniziare con "l'ansia" ) ma non la vedo "bella" non si hanno notizie da ore sembra che Galliani aspetti la Juve non ci sono altre spiegazioni, ho brutte sensazioni dopo questa sconfitta della Juve per me torneranno forti sul giocatore e cosi ciao sogni di gloria.



Alla Juventus non serve a nulla Witsel. 
Hanno già preso Lemina, adesso cercano un trequartista puro.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Alla Juventus non serve a nulla Witsel.
> Hanno già preso Lemina, adesso cercano un trequartista puro.



Con Padoin, Sturaro, Pereira e Marchisio io non sono sicuro di questo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

ma lo vuoi prendere infame di un pelatoooooooooooooooooo?????


----------



## joecole (30 Agosto 2015)

comunque o arrivano in serata novità o non se ne fa nulla, le visite mediche possono essere fatte solo domani e al volo.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

illusione witsel???


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Solo con il suo amico Preziosi riesce a concludere l'affare in 10 minuti


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Agosto 2015)

Nessuna novità? Sento puzza di bruciato...


----------



## Giangy (30 Agosto 2015)

La Juventus ha perso, ora penso si fiondano su Witsel, cosi avremo due concorenti da tenere d'occhio, gobbi, e Tottenham, pure io mi chiedo perché non gira più nessuna notizia...


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Se non chiude entro stasera/stanotte non lo prendiamo. Arriverà Soriano alla fine.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

La Juventus ha preso Lemina. Non compreranno nessun altro.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Insomma anche oggi lo prendiamo domani


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Aspettiamo ancora un po'


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

*Laudisa, la Juventus non ha mai trattato Witsel. Solo qualche sondaggio.*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Tutto tace...


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Con calma eh. Bagnetto di mezzanotte a Forte dei Marmi?


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, la Juventus non ha mai trattato Witsel. Solo qualche sondaggio.*



L'ho sempre creduto anche io.

Sta solo al pelato ora. 
Tottenham e Juventus sono due bufale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Non lo prendiamo più , oramai è tardi .


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

quello che si sa è che Galliani si incontra con Preziosi per portare al Milan Perotti e girargli Suso e suppongo, Nocerino...per il fatto che gli agenti di Witsel fossero in Italia a trattare la sua cessione a fine agosto se ne era già parlato la settimana scorsa..questo significa che c'è già un pre accordo con qualche società...Milan o Juve..


----------



## wildfrank (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bisogna chiudere in queste ore o ce lo fregano sotto il naso



La storia si ripete? Mi pare di avere vissuto questa situazione qualche settimana fa: ora, se te lo fai portare via da sotto il naso un'altra volta saresti un PIRLA mastodontico.....


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Con calma eh. Bagnetto di mezzanotte a Forte dei Marmi?



hahaha no li ci va con Preziosi...dobbiamo strappargli un'altro calciatore,Perotti...con gli agenti di Witsel farà il cenone domani sera...sperando che questa volta gli faccia firmare il contratto prima di sedersi al tavolo...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma se Galliani è al Forte, chi lo prende Witsel? Rocco Manichino??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2015)

Si aspettano i super super super saldi delle 23.59 del 31/8.


----------



## joecole (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma se Galliani è al Forte, chi lo prende Witsel? Rocco Manichino??



se un giocatore lo vuoi prendere non serve incontrarsi dal vivo per forza, non penso non si siano mai parlati con lo Zenit.
Poi lo scambio dei documenti a distanza non è un problema una volta che c'è l'accordo.
Più che altro le visite mediche, quelle non le fai a distanza


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

*Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*


----------



## beleno (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma secondo voi ci sono i tempi tecnici per chiudere la trattativa?


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Ormai non c'e' piu' la scusa dei 40 milioni, costa circa 25mil quasi il prezzo di Bertolacci ma con un ingaggio di 3 mil in su.Il tempo ci sarebbe, ma bisogna chiuderla entro stasera.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi ci sono i tempi tecnici per chiudere la trattativa?



Ancora si e paradossalmente il giocatore potrebbe firmare anche domani pomeriggio senza sostenere prima le visite mediche, se lo Zenit rilascia documentazione medica completa. E' un rischio, ma si potrebbe fare anche così. Comunque un volo San Pietroburgo Milano credo siano 3 ore, quindi volendo se lo prende domani mattina e arriva entro il pomeriggio potrebbe sostenere le visite mediche e poi firmare entro le 23. Tipo Bonaventura lo scorso anno nell'ultimo giorno di mercato (fece le visite mediche il pomeriggio del 2 settembre, ultimo giorno di mercato)


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*



Con calma. Colui che si occupa di mercato sta spaparanzato al mare. Bene così.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ancora si e paradossalmente il giocatore potrebbe firmare anche domani pomeriggio senza sostenere prima le visite mediche, se lo Zenit rilascia documentazione medica completa. E' un rischio, ma si potrebbe fare anche così. Comunque un volo San Pietroburgo Milano credo siano 3 ore, quindi volendo se lo prende domani mattina e arriva entro il pomeriggio potrebbe sostenere le visite mediche e poi firmare entro le 23. Tipo Bonaventura lo scorso anno nell'ultimo giorno di mercato (fece le visite mediche il pomeriggio del 2 settembre, ultimo giorno di mercato)



Sì ma devi aver già accordo con calciatore e società per il cartellino. Quindi significherebbe che l'abbiamo già preso, teoricamente. Non puoi rimanere nel dubbio fino a domani alle 23. Quindi già ora si dovrebbe sapere/capire se l'abbiam preso o meno.

Per me alla fine Montolivo andrà alla Juve e Witsel arriverà da noi.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me prendiamo Soriano e Witsel e vanno via Nocerino, Suso, Montolivo e Mauri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì ma devi aver già accordo con calciatore e società per il cartellino. Quindi significherebbe che l'abbiamo già preso, teoricamente. Non puoi rimanere nel dubbio fino a domani alle 23. Quindi già ora si dovrebbe sapere/capire se l'abbiam preso o meno.
> 
> Per me alla fine Montolivo andrà alla Juve e Witsel arriverà da noi.



Entro stanotte o domani mattina si deve risolvere. Il giocatore deve prendere un volo entro ora di pranzo.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ormai non c'e' piu' la scusa dei 40 milioni, costa circa 25mil quasi il prezzo di Bertolacci ma con un ingaggio di 3 mil in su.Il tempo ci sarebbe, ma bisogna chiuderla entro stasera.



Non voglio dire una fesseria ma il mercato in Russia non chiude dopo e quindi se non sbaglio la finestra di mercato rimane aperta solo per questi scambi? Mi ricordo qualcosa del genere per le cessioni non so se vale anche per gli acquisti.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Entro stanotte o domani mattina si deve risolvere. Il giocatore deve prendere un volo entro ora di pranzo.



Esatto. Secondo me abbiamo già chiuso tutto. Te che dici?


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire una fesseria ma il mercato in Russia non chiude dopo e quindi se non sbaglio la finestra di mercato rimane aperta solo per questi scambi? Mi ricordo qualcosa del genere per le cessioni non so se vale anche per gli acquisti.



Non c'entra, noi potremmo vendere ma non acquistare


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire una fesseria ma il mercato in Russia non chiude dopo e quindi se non sbaglio la finestra di mercato rimane aperta solo per questi scambi? Mi ricordo qualcosa del genere per le cessioni non so se vale anche per gli acquisti.



Non vale per gli acquisti.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*



Ma cosa deve cedere? Ma che mettano la gente che non sloggia fuori rosa come tutte le società serie!


----------



## joecole (30 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire una fesseria ma il mercato in Russia non chiude dopo e quindi se non sbaglio la finestra di mercato rimane aperta solo per questi scambi? Mi ricordo qualcosa del genere per le cessioni non so se vale anche per gli acquisti.



il mercato in Italia chiude in ingresso domani, poi in Russia credo possano ancora comprare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. Secondo me abbiamo già chiuso tutto. Te che dici?



Temo che lo Zenit ci farà tirare il collo fino all'ultimo minuto possibile perché sa che potrebbe venderlo a condizioni migliori a squadre che non hanno buttato soldi per Bertolacci e Kucka.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*



E l'unico vicino alla cessione è Mauri che non libera alcuno slot dei 25.
Bravo Gallo mi raccomando la tintarella al Forte


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Temo che venga acquistato solo Soriano con l'ennesima presa per i fondelli ai tifosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, la Juventus non ha mai trattato Witsel. Solo qualche sondaggio.*



Anche Pedullà ha detto cosi stamattina ma si fa in fretta a passare da sondaggio a trattativa soprattutto dopo questa sconfitta, si svegliasse mamma mia.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Temo che lo Zenit ci farà tirare il collo fino all'ultimo minuti perché sa che potrebbe venderlo a condizioni migliori a squadre che non hanno buttato soldi per Bertolacci e Kucka.



Ma non può venderlo se non a noi. La Juventus ha preso Lemina e per il resto non ci sono squadre interessate. A maggior ragione deve aver accettato le nostre condizioni. Mi dici quanti altri posti liberi abbiamo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma non può venderlo se non a noi. La Juventus ha preso Lemina e per il resto non ci sono squadre interessate. A maggior ragione deve aver accettato le nostre condizioni. Mi dici quanti altri posti liberi abbiamo?



Ad oggi zero. Siamo in 25 over 21 e per prendere Witsel dobbiamo liberarci di un over 21 entro domani alle 23.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad oggi zero. Siamo in 25 over 21 e per prendere Witsel dobbiamo liberarci di un over 21 entro domani alle 23.



Credo Nocerino o Montolivo. Comunque non capisco una cosa. Se non riusciamo a cedere uno Zaccardo ad esempio, ma lo mettiamo fuori rosa, non è come se si liberasse comunque uno slot?


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*



Non mi interessa se dobbiamo cedere perché sennò pagheremmo lo stipendio a giocatori che non potremmo utilizzare, i soldi li recuperi centrando i preliminari, Galliani lo capisci?!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Credo Nocerino o Montolivo. Comunque non capisco una cosa. Se non riusciamo a cedere uno Zaccardo ad esempio, ma lo mettiamo fuori rosa, non è come se si liberasse comunque uno slot?



Certo, possiamo mettere fuori rosa chi vogliamo. Ma dubito arriveremo a tanto pur di prendere qualcuno. Quello che rimane fuori potrebbe creare problemi nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dobbiamo cedere si:
Montolivo alla Juventus 
Nocerino e De Jong al Besiktas 
Cerci alla Fiorentina 
Suso al Genoa 
Zaccaria al Carpi 
Matri al Marsiglia
Nel 2068 però...


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che mandino qualcuno a caso al Genoa pagandogli l'ingaggio, Zaccardo non si toglie di torno neanche così?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*



Si va beh cedere ok abbiamo capito arriva Perotti e basta.


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si va beh cedere ok abbiamo capito arriva Perotti e basta.


Che non ci serve, visto che gioca esterno sinistro


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo, possiamo mettere fuori rosa chi vogliamo. Ma dubito arriveremo a tanto pur di prendere qualcuno. Quello che rimane fuori potrebbe creare problemi nello spogliatoio.



Che problemi vuoi si creino, dai... Zaccardo continuerebbe ad esser pagato e comunque non gioca mai. C'è sempre questa soluzione se proprio non si cede nessuno


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma mi chiedo, hanno deciso di provarci per Witsel ieri sera? 
Perché sarebbe comico l'aver occupato lo slot con Kucka sapendo che si stava trattando il belga per ritrovarsi con quest'altro problema.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma mi chiedo, hanno deciso di provarci per Witsel ieri sera?
> Perché sarebbe comico l'aver occupato lo slot con Kucka sapendo che si stava trattando il belga per ritrovarsi con quest'altro problema.



Sarebbe da sedia elettrica per il gallo


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Scusate l'OT , intanto mi sto vedendo napoli- sampdoria, e Soriano e' veramente un altro Bertolacci. Galliani vediamo di non fare un'altra stupidata


----------



## franck3211 (30 Agosto 2015)

Per la Gazzetta siamo in attesa della risposta dello Zenit


----------



## franck3211 (30 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Laudisa, il Milan deve cedere prima di pensare ad acquistare. Il Milan lo cerca da anni. Forse domani sorprese*



Ma le madonne che volano


----------



## aldoolaf (30 Agosto 2015)

Il geom. Galliani sta aspettando l' inserimento della Juve che dopo la sconfitta di stasera si fionderà sul mercato per prendere due centrocampisti.
E lui da buon juventino attende pazientemente


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo, possiamo mettere fuori rosa chi vogliamo. Ma dubito arriveremo a tanto pur di prendere qualcuno. Quello che rimane fuori potrebbe creare problemi nello spogliatoio.



Ma perchè insistete sui 25 giocatori? non ho capito, so che l'inter è obbligata per la sanzione ma noi no o sbaglio? ricordo che era una richiesta di Sinisa dei 25 ma se ne tiene 26 non credo sia un problema.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

aldoolaf ha scritto:


> Il geom. Galliani sta aspettando l' inserimento della Juve che dopo la sconfitta di stasera si fionderà sul mercato per prendere due centrocampisti.
> E lui da buon juventino attende pazientemente



E regala pure Montolivo ai gobbi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo alla Juve e Witsel da noi.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma perchè insistete sui 25 giocatori? non ho capito, so che l'inter è obbligata per la sanzione ma noi no o sbaglio? ricordo che era una richiesta di Sinisa dei 25 ma se ne tiene 26 non credo sia un problema.



E' un nuovo regolamento della FIGC da Giugno. Ancora non te ne sei accorta?


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma perchè insistete sui 25 giocatori? non ho capito, so che l'inter è obbligata per la sanzione ma noi no o sbaglio? ricordo che era una richiesta di Sinisa dei 25 ma se ne tiene 26 non credo sia un problema.




Leggi qui http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...ie-la-nuova-situazione-rossonera-vt29771.html

*Si torna On Topic*


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' un nuovo regolamento della FIGC da Giugno. Ancora non te ne sei accorta?





Admin ha scritto:


> Leggi qui http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...ie-la-nuova-situazione-rossonera-vt29771.html
> 
> *Si torna On Topic*



 no mica la sapevo questa regola  grazie ora leggo, miii non la vedo molto bene allora penso escano Matri e Nocerino ma bisogna per me prenderlo subito e poi qualche uscita si fa entro le 23. Ma non credo ragioni cosi Galliani prima cede e poi non ci sarà piu tempo e prende Soriano speriamo di no.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> no mica la sapevo questa regola  grazie ora leggo, miii non la vedo molto bene allora penso escano Matri e Nocerino ma bisogna per me prenderlo subito e poi qualche uscita si fa entro le 23. Ma non credo ragioni cosi Galliani prima cede e poi non ci sarà piu tempo e prende Soriano speriamo di no.



Come dicevamo prima, potremmo anche prenderne qualcuno, non vendere e decidere di metterne un altro fuori rosa per fare posto.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2015)

aldoolaf ha scritto:


> Il geom. Galliani sta aspettando l' inserimento della Juve che dopo la sconfitta di stasera si fionderà sul mercato per prendere due centrocampisti.
> E lui da buon juventino attende pazientemente



Ahahah grande aldoolaf! mi hai fatto sganciare dalle risate!
tornando serio,più passa il tempo più ho paura che arrivi il gatto in extremis altro che Witsel


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> no mica la sapevo questa regola  grazie ora leggo, miii non la vedo molto bene allora penso escano Matri e Nocerino ma bisogna per me prenderlo subito e poi qualche uscita si fa entro le 23. Ma non credo ragioni cosi Galliani prima cede e poi non ci sarà piu tempo e prende Soriano speriamo di no.



In realtà non è obbligatorio avere una rosa di 25 giocatori. Però gli esuberi che non compaiono in lista non possono giocare. Se Zaccardo viene escluso dalla lista, ad esempio, non può mettere piede in campo fino a gennaio.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

Per me il sabotatore in cravatta gialla regala Montolivo ai gobbi bisognosi poi prende Soriano e dirà che era impossibile prendere Witsel portando a termine la sua opera di affondamento della barca Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

per me 0% di possibilità che arrivi, non riusciremo mai a trattarlo decentemente e allo stesso tempo cedere tutti gli esuberi (Matri è già stato ceduto un po' a chiunque eppure è ancora qua)


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2015)

Ci serve come il pane. Per le sue doti fisiche, per quelle tecniche, per personalità ed esperienza internazionale.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Scusate l'OT , intanto mi sto vedendo napoli- sampdoria, e Soriano e' veramente un altro Bertolacci. Galliani vediamo di non fare un'altra stupidata



Perché avevi dubbi? Mica lo schifiamo tutti a caso.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2015)

Toglietevelo dalla testa ragazzi.
Anche volendo, credete davvero che Galliani riesca a prendere un giocatore che sta in Russia entro domani sera?
C'è da lavorare troppo. E' più comodo prendere il primo pirla che passa al convento e proposto da qualche procuratore """"amico"""".

In ogni caso mi fa sorridere che si dica "serve un regista" e poi i nomi che circolano siano quelli di Soriano e Witsel.
C'è una disinformazione ed un dilettantismo allucinante, anche dalla parte dei giornalisti che danno corda a tutto ciò.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2015)

La vedo grigia... ci sta per l ennesima volta prendendo per il c..ulo

L acquisto di kucka ? A quale pro se vuoi comprare witsel ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Toglietevelo dalla testa ragazzi.
> Anche volendo, credete davvero che Galliani riesca a prendere un giocatore che sta in Russia entro domani sera?
> C'è da lavorare troppo. E' più comodo prendere il primo pirla che passa al convento e proposto da qualche procuratore """"amico"""".
> 
> ...



Perchè lavorare gli ultimi due giorni di mercato per prendere Witsel quando puoi, il primo giorno startene in spiaggia a Forte con l'amico preziosi su una sdraio sorseggiando un drink discutendo allegramente di tutte le malefatte che hai combinato in questi anni, e il secondo, telefonare all'amico dell'altra sponda Genovese, per chiudere l'arrivo del felino per una decina di milioni regalando cosi a Miha il suo pupillo e ai tifosi un attacco di cuore?


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Se non ci sarà un'accelerata entro domani all'ora di pranzo ce lo possiamo scordare!


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Ieri nell'intervista ha detto Galliani , e' dura ma vediamo il giocatore vuole venire. Questo si diverte a prenderci per i fondelli,ormai penso sia impossibile,se ci va bene ci tocca Soriano


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

In meno di 24 ore dovremmo finalizzare la trattativa, prenotargli un biglietto aereo, sottoporlo alle visite mediche, fargli firmare un contratto.

Fattibile. Soprattutto se colui che si occupa di mercato è al mare.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2015)

Mi sa che arriverà Cigarini


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In meno di 24 ore dovremmo finalizzare la trattativa, prenotargli un biglietto aereo, sottoporlo alle visite mediche, fargli firmare un contratto.
> 
> Fattibile. Soprattutto se colui che si occupa di mercato è al mare.



Io credo che un senso o nell'altro sia già tutto fatto. Magari è tutto pronto appunto perché non c'era tempo di fare tutto all'ultimo e hanno chiuso da giorni. 

In caso di risultato negativo sanno già da giorni che hanno Soriano per le mani.

Insomma per uno dei due è chiusa secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Infatti per me anche questo è andato ... Troppo tardi


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2015)

Ci siamo ridotti all'ultimo giorno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Se domani mattina non ci svegliamo con importanti novità è finita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

*Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



E chi dorme stanotte.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



Ma non aveva firmato un mese e mezzo fa questo per la stampa estera (belga) ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Ormai è troppo tardi penso, resteremo così


----------



## Tic (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



Madò speriamo


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



speriamo sia più attendibile della fonte belga di due mesi fa che diede la medesima notizia


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



Speriamo sia vero


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



Temo che alla fine arriveranno i due mediomen da Genova, sul belga ho perso ogni speranza. Se non sono arrivate conferme concrete a quest'ora non c'è più niente da fare, tra l'altro, com'è già stato detto, il clown è ancora al mare a divertirsi quindi ..


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## koti (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*


Che sofferenza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Quindi il ragazzo potrebbe essere stato chiamato a Milano con il consenso dello Zenit per svolgere le visite mediche nel caso in cui si trovi questo benedetto accordo... mah, speriamo bene.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*




Oh, certo che siamo proprio pulciari è?


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Se il problema è solo quello allora un modo lo troveranno.

Però le somiglianze con le operazioni delle scorse stagioni aumentano, che puzza....


----------



## Tic (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Diritto di riscatto? Vogliono fare Aquilani 2.0?


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Io ho sentito da De Cerame, ha detto che e' andato al raduno del Belgio.Niente Milan


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*


Credo che ormai nessuno si fidi di Galliani sui diritti di riscatto.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Non sono ottimista.
Però: nel caso dell'arrivo di Bee, ricordando che il bilancio del Milan segue l'anno solare e non la stagione calcistica, l'operazione descritta dall'intermediario Marseglia (3 milioni di prestito e 22-23 di obbligo di riscatto dopo 20 presenze) avrebbe senso. 20 presenze prima di Gennaio necessariamente non le può fare, quindi il riscatto avverrebbe dopo gennaio, dopo l'arrivo di Bee nella società e col nuovo bilancio.


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito da De Cerame, ha detto che e' andato al raduno del Belgio.Niente Milan



De Cerame non ha credibilita.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito da De Cerame, ha detto che e' andato al raduno del Belgio.Niente Milan



Veramente ha detto che lui è con la nazionale mentre le squadre trattano. Niente milan non l ha detto, anzi...


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non sono arrivate conferme concrete a quest'ora





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Smentito dopo 10 secondi, meglio così  naturale comunque che debba esserci l'obbligo di riscatto, credono di trattare con Babbo Natale ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

ormai si sono troppe esposti...un'altra figuraccia non possono permettersela...


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Una fonte che proviene dalla Russia, ancora da verificare, afferma che il giocatore sarebbe volato a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche. Prendete questa info con le pinze e aspettiamo conferme nostrane.*



La Fonte Guizza.


Mi fanno sempre riderissimo queste soffiate a caso:
_"Nel buio della sala correvano voci incontrollate e pazzesche. Si diceva che l'Italia stava vincendo per 20 a 0 e che aveva segnato anche Zoff, di testa, su calcio d'angolo"_


----------



## Milanforever63 (30 Agosto 2015)

più che esposti spero che anche loro abbiano vissuto il mio stesso incubo allo stadio ieri con l'Empoli ...


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, certo che siamo proprio pulciari è?



Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti.
Inclusi i soldi per obblighi di riscatto.

O arriva con solo diritto oppure lo Zenit rifiuterà quasi sicuramente. 
L'unica cosa che gioca a nostro favore è che lo Zenit fra un anno sarebbe costretto a venderlo a una cifra decisamente più bassa avendo il contratto in scadenza.


----------



## Delilah (30 Agosto 2015)

Sempre De Cerame ha appena parlato di un'offerta ufficiale del Tottenham di 26 mln, con il forte rischio per il Milan di perderlo...


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ormai si sono troppe esposti...un'altra figuraccia non possono permettersela...



Senza firme dobbiamo andarci molto cauti.
I tempi in cui il Milan bloccava un giocatore mesi prima sono finiti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (30 Agosto 2015)

e se il Berlusca ha chiuso il rubinetto io comincio a farmi brutte idee su mister Bee


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che differenza fa a noi tra DIRITTO e OBBLIGO? Tanto comunque dovremmo riscattarlo in ogni caso, davvero non capisco


----------



## Milanforever63 (30 Agosto 2015)

beh .. metti che per qualche motivo ti canna la stagione ... con l'obbligo hai chiuso .. mica è Maradona


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ormai si sono troppe esposti...un'altra figuraccia non possono permettersela...



Sono senza vergogna, hanno fatto figure ben peggiori, figurati, e poi il pelato ha detto che è molto difficile


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Ma vergognatevi barboni.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma che differenza fa a noi tra DIRITTO e OBBLIGO? Tanto comunque dovremmo riscattarlo in ogni caso, davvero non capisco



Non è proprio detto.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2015)

Comunque in società già sanno che esito avrà la trattativa secondo me. Se sono disposti a inserire l'obbligo di riscatto Witsel arriva, altrimenti no. E noi tifosi lo scopriremo domani.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Quotate


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> e se il Berlusca ha chiuso il rubinetto io comincio a farmi brutte idee su mister Bee



Offerta del Tottenham.
A meno che il giocatore non si impunta, possiamo chiudere il discorso.

Prepariamoci a Soriano e Cigarini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



C'è tempo,c'è tempo....


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*


Sarebbe scandaloso se non arrivasse per questo.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



E' scritto che arriverà il gatto.


----------



## giomilan (30 Agosto 2015)

Laudisa su gazzetta tv dice che si è irrigidita la situazione, e parla ogni volta di soriano...ci provano gusto questi interisti a rifilarci questi mezzi giocatori...se arrivasse witsel quanto rosicherebbero!!


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Se fanno i barboni con lo Zenit per Witsel e poi danno 13 milioni immediati alla Samp per Soriano giuro che vado a Milano e li prendo a scarpate in faccia.


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma se stavano elemosinando per due spicci Soriano, figuriamoci se arriva Witsel, altra scenetta di Fester. Per me o arriva il gatto o nessuno. Attenzione a Boateng.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ormai si sono troppe esposti...un'altra figuraccia non possono permettersela...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*


Mi sbaglierò, ma queste non sono trattative che si chiudono l'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Agosto 2015)

Per Bertolacci non ci sono stati problemi. soldi regalati alla Roma. 
Per Witsel fanno i barboni. Maledetti.


----------



## giomilan (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se fanno i barboni con lo Zenit per Witsel e poi danno 13 milioni immediati alla Sa
> mp per Soriano giuro che vado a Milano e li prendo a scarpate in faccia.


Hai detto bene...che nervosismo possibile ci serve un giocatore come il pane e siamo ancora lì a tergiversare


----------



## Victorss (30 Agosto 2015)

Ormai non arriva più..mettiamoci l'anima in pace..


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me lo prenderemo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Agosto 2015)

Certo che se non chiudono l'ultimo secondo dell'ultimo giorno non sono contenti. Hanno avuto 3 mesi per fare mercato e allestire la squadra prima della preparazione e stiamo all'ultimo giorno con le idee confuse senza capirci più niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2015)

che palle però arrivare all'ultimo giorno per chiudere un affare. 

hanno avuto 3 mesi, se salta lui va a finire che neanche soriano (o altri) riusciamo a prendere.


----------



## koti (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*


So che ci rimarrò male perchè non arriverà (al suo posto vedo già Soriano). Devono illuderci sempre, pazzesco.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Io sono pessimista. Per me con Romagnoli abbiamo finito il budget. Fermo restando la logica del ragionamento fatto in precedenza.


----------



## sballotello (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



siamo passati dalla modalità babbo natale, dove abbiamo regalato a destra e manca, pagate direttamente le clausole rescissorie dei giocatori ect alla modalita barbone, mi chiedo perche improvvisamente si siano chiusi i rubinetti..


----------



## Denni90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che palle però arrivare all'ultimo giorno per chiudere un affare.
> 
> hanno avuto 3 mesi, se salta lui va a finire che neanche soriano (o altri) riusciamo a prendere.



A giugno a queste condizioni non lo davano... Bisogna essere anche onesti dai...


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Agosto 2015)

Soriano is coming. 
Me lo vedo già domani alle 19 circa con la sciarpa del Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2015)

Galliani ne vuole solo diritto riscatto??? Macchè...


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> siamo passati dalla modalità babbo natale, dove abbiamo regalato a destra e manca, pagate direttamente le clausole rescissorie dei giocatori ect alla modalita barbone, mi chiedo perche improvvisamente si siano chiusi i rubinetti..



Per me è semplicemente finito il budget.


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per me è semplicemente finito il budget.



Infine tutto ricade su quei scelleratissimi venti milioni per il pacco Bertolacci.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per me è semplicemente finito il budget.



avremmo speso 20 mln di piu per kongdombia senza parlare poi di ibrahimovic


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Sembra lo Zenit lo voglia vednere, ma abbia dato un ultimatum al Milan: o lo prendete domani mattina o va al Tottenham


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2015)

non so cosa darei per beccare domani Galliani che attraversa la strada....non risponderei delle mie azioni...


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> A giugno a queste condizioni non lo davano... Bisogna essere anche onesti dai...



ESATTAMENTE, ma qui pare che in pochi lo tengano in considerazione


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Sto aspettando una notizia Prima di dormire... non vorrei svegliarmi domani mattina con brutte sorprese


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sto aspettando una notizia Prima di dormire... non vorrei svegliarmi domani mattina con brutte sorprese



Dormi tranquillo, Axel non tradisce.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo prenderemo.





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non so cosa darei per beccare domani Galliani che attraversa la strada....non risponderei delle mie azioni...



Ci sono delle foto che lo ritraggono in bici al Forte poi il viaggio della speranza dovrebbe concludersi verso Arcore per terminare in bellezza


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il giocatore vuole venire da noi; lo Zenit ha abbassato le pretese...è come una donna che si spoglia e ti dice: "cosa aspetti?"
Se non lo prendiamo mi in... come una bestia!!!
[MENTION=2310]Roger84[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate per cortesia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2015)

*Pedullà : Milan offre diritto di riscatto, Zenit vuole l'obbligo. Il giocatore vuole partire.*


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sembra lo Zenit lo voglia vednere, ma abbia dato un ultimatum al Milan: o lo prendete domani mattina o va al Tottenham



Sembra di essere tornati indietro di due anni. Tutti a sperare vanamente in Eriksen pur sapendo che il condor non vedeva l'ora di prendere Matri. E alla fine quello che ci serviva se ne va al Totocoso e noi prendiamo il medioman italiano di turno. La storia si ripete ?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Milan offre diritto di riscatto, Zenit vuole l'obbligo. Il giocatore vuole partire.*



...dai che si può chiudere.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> A giugno a queste condizioni non lo davano... Bisogna essere anche onesti dai...



a giugno avevi ancora tutto il budget intatto e potevi spendere. 

ma la priorità era correre dietro a quel cesso genoano. 

adesso siamo qua a elemosinare i prestiti con riscatti e pagamenti quinquennali perché non c'è più una lira.....


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Milan offre diritto di riscatto, Zenit vuole l'obbligo. Il giocatore vuole partire.*



Con Tevez a gennaio di 4 anni fa saltò tutto proprio per questo motivo


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo prenderemo.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dormi tranquillo, Axel non tradisce.



Come dice il grande premier: stai sereno mefisto stai sereno

Ragazzi toglietevi ogni illusione: non vogliono spendere, Witsel non viene e annunceranno Soriano potete esserne certi


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Con Tevez a gennaio di 4 anni fa saltò tutto proprio per questo motivo



Con Tevez saltò tutto per via di Berlusconi Sr, Berlusconi figlia e Pato.

Comunque anch'io sto aspettando una notizia lieta prima di andare a dormire. Va a finire che domani ci si sveglia con: ''Soriano al Milan. E' fatta.''


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Come dice il grande premier: stai sereno mefisto stai sereno
> 
> Ragazzi toglietevi ogni illusione: non vogliono spendere, Witsel non viene e annunceranno Soriano potete esserne certi



...abbiamo "sperato" per mesi ...ormai farlo ancora per una giornata non costa nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Io comunque faccio fatica a capire cosa aspettiamo. Chiedevano 35 milioni e sono scesi a 25 milioni, chiedevano soldi immediati e hanno aperto al pagamento dilazionato, che aspettiamo? Che accettino il diritto di riscatto? Allora lo salutiamo.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*



Se alla fine arriva quell'ennesimo cesso c'è da protestare veramente.


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dormi tranquillo, Axel non tradisce.



Sta frase porta una sfigaa!


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Dai, impossibile che arrivi Soriano. Deve per forza essere Witsel l'ultimo colpo


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*



Se come dicono Soriano ha detto un'altra volta no al Napoli è molto ma molto probabile che sarà lui il centrocampista. Secondo me cravatta gialla sta fingendo di trattare Witsel.


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dai, impossibile che arrivi Soriano. Deve per forza essere Witsel l'ultimo colpo



Lo sai anche tu che con questi personaggi niente e' impossibile


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*



Dopo le parole di ADL ho ri-cambiato umore


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

"Manduzkic lo conosciamo ed è a Madrid, Jackson Martinez è ad Oporto che è li vicino, Kondogbia a Monaco che è sulla strada"

Ancora a fidarvi del Gallo malefico?


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per me è semplicemente finito il budget.



Il budget non è finito.
Stavamo per spendere 40 milioni per Kondogbia e 35 milioni per Jackson Martinez, che da soli coprono quasi l'intero budget speso fino ad ora. Ai quali si aggiungevano le spese già programmate su Bertolacci e Romagnoli (poi assestate a cifre leggermente superiori a quelle previste) più il grosso investimento che era stato previsto per ingaggiare Ibra.

Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti. Poi ognuno si dia le spiegazioni che vuole. 
Si è rotto di Mihajlovic? E' saltata la trattativa con Bee o non è mai esistita una vera trattativa con lui?
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che Berlusconi può vendere la società in qualsiasi momento (tempi tecnici a parte), se solo lo volesse. Gli acquirenti non mancano tra cinesi, arabi e americani. 
Quind l'ipotesi che ci siano problemi con Bee non regge.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Milan offre diritto di riscatto, Zenit vuole l'obbligo. Il giocatore vuole partire.*



Incredibile! per gente come Bertolacci e Kucka non c'e niente da ragionare, si chiude in minuti.. si Witsel fosse un giocatore di Preziosi Galliani lo avreve gia pagato o al massimo in prestito con obligo cmq sarebbe gia in volo a milano.. il problema e che con lo zenit quel dellinquente non guadagna nulla


----------



## Kazarian88 (31 Agosto 2015)

E se arrivassero entrambi?
Dando via Suso, Nocerino e Montolivo non mi sembra impossibile


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> E se arrivassero entrambi?
> Dando via Suso, Nocerino e Montolivo non mi sembra impossibile



Ma se non vogliono scucire i 10M per Soriano come farebbero a pagarli entrambi? O l'uno o l'altro


----------



## peppe75 (31 Agosto 2015)

Io penso che questa è la volta buona...e poi c'è sempre il discorso Perotti!!


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*



Witsel al Totocaso e Soriano al Milan. Uno scenario tanto spaventoso quanto realistico. Ma se il Dio del Calcio esiste, dopo tanti anni di sofferenza, deve darci una piccola gioia ogni tanto. Non meritiamo tutto questo.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se alla fine arriva quell'ennesimo cesso c'è da protestare veramente.



Ma poi cosa c'entrano Witsel e Soriano tra di loro.

E' come dire che l'alternativa a una tv ad alta definizione è un'affettatrice. 
Come avrebbe detto Maurizio Mosca: siamo alla follia.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma poi cosa c'entrano Witsel e Soriano tra di loro.
> 
> E' come dire che l'alternativa a una tv ad alta definizione è un'affettatrice.
> Come avrebbe detto Maurizio Mosca: siamo alla follia.



La gente dice cose a caso.
Come ho già detto in qualche altro post: "Il Milan è alla ricerca di un regista"--->nomi usciti Witsel e Soriano.

Oltre ad essere diversi per caratteristiche tra di loro nessuno dei due è un regista.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2015)

De Laurentis ha appena detto che Soriano è innamorato di Sinisa, che non puo fare di più..


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*



A parte che non è affatto sensato (e quando mai!?) che uno sia l'alternativa all'altro, visto che sono giocatori diversi. Ma poi per Witzel barboneggiamo sulla modalità di prestito e magari salta per questo (nella rosea ipotesi che ci sia davvero una trattativa concreta) e invece per Bertocoso abbiamo pagato 20(!!) milioni senza batter ciglio,non fa una piega! Ed è meglio che il cognome dell'ex genoano non lo dico per intero,sennò ci strozzo il pelato,coi lacci!!


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Witsel al Totocaso e Soriano al Milan. Uno scenario tanto spaventoso quanto realistico. Ma se il Dio del Calcio esiste, dopo tanti anni di sofferenza, deve darci una piccola gioia ogni tanto. Non meritiamo tutto questo.



Seriamente. Se non arrivasse Witsel e arrivasse Soriano o restassimo così non lo potrei sopportare. Ma poi vuoi mettere presentarti al derby con Witsel?!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il budget non è finito.
> Stavamo per spendere 40 milioni per Kondogbia e 35 milioni per Jackson Martinez, che da soli coprono quasi l'intero budget speso fino ad ora. Ai quali si aggiungevano le spese già programmate su Bertolacci e Romagnoli (poi assestate a cifre leggermente superiori a quelle previste) più il grosso investimento che era stato previsto per ingaggiare Ibra.
> 
> Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti. Poi ognuno si dia le spiegazioni che vuole.
> ...



Al posto di Kondogbia si è rinnovato a De Jong, i soldi sono andati su Bertolacci, l'hanno detto sia Gandini che Suma.
Se poi pensate che ci sono ancora 40-50 milioni, non so che dirvi


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: il Milan cerca qualità e ci prova con Witsel. L'alternativa è Soriano.*



.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> A parte che non è affatto sensato (e quando mai!?) che uno sia l'alternativa all'altro, visto che sono giocatori diversi. Ma poi per Witzel barboneggiamo sulla modalità di prestito e magari salta per questo (nella rosea ipotesi che ci sia davvero una trattativa concreta) e invece per Bertocoso abbiamo pagato 20(!!) milioni senza batter ciglio,non fa una piega!* Ed è meglio che il cognome dell'ex genoano non lo dico per intero,sennò ci strozzo il pelato,coi lacci!!*



Però. . Ti ricordo comunque che Bertolacci è un supremo regista protetto dagli ambientalisti di questo forum mandati appositamente dal WWF.

Comunque vero paradosso considerare l'uno l'alternativa dell'altro. Sono calciatori di fisico o inserimento. Nulla a che vedere con la regia


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Agosto 2015)

Se parte Nocerino e Montolivo in teoria dovrebbe arrivare Witsel
come mezzala tecnica, se parte Montolivo che anche se rotto è
l'unico centrocampista tecnico ed arriva Soriano vuol dire che
Galliani e Sinisa sono da camicia di forza..


----------



## alessandro77 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Con Tevez a gennaio di 4 anni fa saltò tutto proprio per questo motivo



non proprio.. fu il Nano che bloccò tutto con grande felicità di Barbara...


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Seriamente. Se non arrivasse Witsel e arrivasse Soriano o restassimo così non lo potrei sopportare. Ma poi vuoi mettere presentarti al derby con Witsel?!



Sarebbe fantastico presentarsi con Witsel a centrocampo!
Anche lo scambio Suso/Perotti non sarebbe male per nulla, senza contare che abbiamo ancora molte zavorre come Zaccardo, Nocerino, Matri e ci metto pure Cerci!

Tutto questo casino a meno di 22ore dalla fine del mercato....


----------



## alessandro77 (31 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> A parte che non è affatto sensato (e quando mai!?) che uno sia l'alternativa all'altro, visto che sono giocatori diversi. Ma poi per Witzel barboneggiamo sulla modalità di prestito e magari salta per questo (nella rosea ipotesi che ci sia davvero una trattativa concreta) e invece per Bertocoso abbiamo pagato 20(!!) milioni senza batter ciglio,non fa una piega! Ed è meglio che il cognome dell'ex genoano non lo dico per intero,sennò ci strozzo il pelato,coi lacci!!



sono due affari con tempistiche diverse.. Witsel interessa in un momento in cui si sono chiusi i rubinetti, Bertolacci era all'inizio della campagna acquisti con il portafoglio gonfio.. è vero, eravamo disposti a pagare una cifra (uno sproposito a parer mio) Kondogbia, ma a parer mio la società avrà convenuto che per il francese valesse la pena spendere quella cifra, per il belga no e ci può stare anche se, ribadisco, per me l'Inter ha pagato troppo il giocatore


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se come dicono Soriano ha detto un'altra volta no al Napoli è molto ma molto probabile che sarà lui il centrocampista. *Secondo me cravatta gialla sta fingendo di trattare Witsel*.



anche secondo me. 
soriano a sto punto o resta alla samp o viene da noi, il napoli oggi ha preso un tizio del Chelsea in prestito, penso lo abbiano abbandonato come pista, visto che continua a schifarli.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2015)

inizialmente si pensava che bee avrebbe messo i soldi prima della fine del mercato.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Al posto di Kondogbia si è rinnovato a De Jong, i soldi sono andati su Bertolacci, l'hanno detto sia Gandini che Suma.
> Se poi pensate che ci sono ancora 40-50 milioni, non so che dirvi



Suma e Gandini che devono dire oltre quello che gli impone il loro ruolo pubblico e istituzionale? 

Il Milan aveva in programma di spendere tanto e lo stava facendo. Non si può paragonare i 40 milioni con ingaggo super a Kondogbia col rinnovo a De Jong. Il rinnovo di De Jong è poca cosa in confronto alla campagna acquisti che si era programmata.
La storia del budget finito è una favoletta per scaricare tutto sempre e solo su Galliani, che le sue colpe comunque ce le ha.
Berlusconi non ha mai smentito i 150 milioni e parlava davanti alle telecamere di Kondogbia, Ibra e Jackson Martinez. Da tempo si sapeva poi che il Milan avrebbe acquistato comunque Bertolacci e un difensore centrale di alto livello.

Il budget c'è, ma è stato chiuso.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Suma e Gandini che devono dire oltre quello che gli impone il loro ruolo pubblico e istituzionale?
> 
> Il Milan aveva in programma di spendere tanto e lo stava facendo. Non si può paragonare i 40 milioni con ingaggo super a Kondogbia col rinnovo a De Jong. Il rinnovo di De Jong è poca cosa in confronto alla campagna acquisti che si era programmata.
> La storia del budget finito è una favoletta per scaricare tutto sempre e solo su Galliani, che le sue colpe comunque ce le ha.
> ...



Anche se fosse, secondo te perché è stato chiuso? Magari perchè Berlusconi ha visto che dopo aver tirato fuori un bel po' di soldi si è ritrovato una squadra mediocre e senza Ibrahimovic? Io non solo avrei chiuso il rubinetto, ma gliel'avrei anche frantumato sulla capa di Galliani...

Ma poi, continuare a parlare di obiettivi di mercato che sfumano (dopo JM e Kondogbia) con Ibra e Witsel... ma che senso ha? Far girare le palle ai tifosi?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il budget c'è, ma è stato chiuso.



ma infatti io penso che se anche dirotteremo su soriano, sarà con pagamento diluito su più annate. 

lo stesso kucka, per 3 miseri milioni, si sono accordati per un pagamento BIENNALE. 
quindi se queste sono le premesse, witsel è quasi utopia, soprattutto se dall'altra parte c'è un Tottenham che magari è disposto a pagare subito cash.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse, secondo te perché è stato chiuso? Magari perchè Berlusconi ha visto che dopo aver tirato fuori un bel po' di soldi si è ritrovato una squadra mediocre e senza Ibrahimovic? Io non solo avrei chiuso il rubinetto, ma gliel'avrei anche frantumato sulla capa di Galliani...
> 
> Ma poi, continuare a parlare di obiettivi di mercato che sfumano (dopo JM e Kondogbia) con Ibra e Witsel... ma che senso ha? Far girare le palle ai tifosi?



Le azioni di Berlusconi non hanno logica, ma lui comunque non vuole vendere la maggioranza perchè prima vuole tornare a vincere da solo e al limite con dei soci di minoranza. Al tempo stesso vuole vincere coi metodi e con gli uomini che più gradisce.

La quasi certa impossibilità ad arrivare Ibra, risalente già a fine giugno, gli aveva smorzato la voglia di investire, e la poca fiducia in Mihajlovic dopo la partita contro la Fiorentina ha fatto il resto. 
Secondo me non è per nulla da escludere che nei prossimi giorni spunteranno fuori altri malumori di Berlusconi nei confronti dell'allenatore, e dopo una eventuale sconfitta nel derby la pentola scoppierebbe definitivamente. 

I fatti puri sono comunque che i 40 milioni per Kondogbia non sono mai stati reinvestiti e che non è stato preso né un sostituto a ibrahimovic né un regista che tanto ha animato le grafiche e i dibattiti di Milan Channel a inizio estate.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti io penso che se anche dirotteremo su soriano, sarà con pagamento diluito su più annate.
> 
> lo stesso kucka, per 3 miseri milioni, si sono accordati per un pagamento BIENNALE.
> quindi se queste sono le premesse, witsel è quasi utopia, soprattutto se dall'altra parte c'è un Tottenham che magari è disposto a pagare subito cash.



Appunto.
Il pagamento biennale di Kucka dà una chiara idea della situazione, e tutti i giornalisti vicini o non vicini al Milan (Suma, Ordine, Ruiu, Ravezzani, Mola ecc.) dicono la stessa cosa, che i rubinetti sono chiusi. E "coincidenza" vuole che siano stati chiusi dopo Fiorentina-Milan.

Possiamo sperare solo in un ripensamento all'ultimo di Berlusconi, cosa decisamente improbabile visto che i ripensamenti di solito li fa al contrario (_Adriano, vai a comprare Tevez. Il giorno dopo, a Manchester, col contratto già firmato: fermo, non comprarlo più. Ci teniamo Pato_).


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le azioni di Berlusconi non hanno logica, ma lui comunque non vuole vendere la maggioranza perchè prima vuole tornare a vincere da solo e al limite con dei soci di minoranza. Al tempo stesso vuole vincere coi metodi e con gli uomini che più gradisce.
> 
> La quasi certa impossibilità ad arrivare Ibra, risalente già a fine giugno, gli aveva smorzato la voglia di investire, e la poca fiducia in Mihajlovic dopo la partita contro la Fiorentina ha fatto il resto.
> Secondo me non è per nulla da escludere che nei prossimi giorni spunteranno fuori altri malumori di Berlusconi nei confronti dell'allenatore, e dopo una eventuale sconfitta nel derby la pentola scoppierebbe definitivamente.
> ...



Si ma ad oggi i fatti dicono che Galliani ha avuto un budget (cessioni compresi) di circa 90 milioni e ha messo su la squadra che hai potuto ammirare contro l'Empoli. Con 90 milioni non ci rifai la squadra, ma ci compri un top (da Serie A) per reparto almeno.
Witsel di cui parliamo lo andavi a prendere dopo che era saltato Kondogbia, lo pagavi 35? Amen. Se dovevi strapagare, strapagavi lui e non Bertolacci. Perchè parliamo chiaramente, qua è Bertolacci a 20 pippi che ha fatto saltare tutto il banco...


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Sarà meglio che questo arrivi domani (e di corsa), presentarsi con Soriano dopo averci provato ancora per Witsel sarebbe il definitivo KO.
Il belga può dare una grossa mano da subito, a gennaio magari ci saranno altri rinforzi come sempre, ma ora come ora questo è un acquisto da fare senza pensarci.
O lui o De Jong, io in un centrocampo a 2 con Bertolacci non lo vedo male, da regista è vero sarebbe un po' limitato ma intanto piazziamolo in rosa.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *Sarà meglio che questo arrivi domani (e di corsa), presentarsi con Soriano dopo averci provato ancora per Witsel sarebbe il definitivo KO.
> Il belga può dare una grossa mano da subito, a gennaio magari ci saranno altri rinforzi come sempre, ma ora come ora questo è un acquisto da fare senza pensarci.*
> O lui o De Jong, io in un centrocampo a 2 con Bertolacci non lo vedo male, da regista è vero sarebbe un po' limitato ma intanto piazziamolo in rosa.



Il problema è che un Witsel e un regista erano acquisti da fare assolutamente prima di tutti gli altri per avere una mediana come si deve dando un senso alla squadra. Se non è stato fatto fino ad ora significa che al Geometra non interessa un Milan più forte o che è un incompetente assoluto (da un mesetto sono per la prima ipotesi), quindi perché lo prederebbero all'ultimo respiro del mercato? L'unica speranza è che il Nano abbia sclerato e abbia imposto al suo fedelissimo di tentare di prendere un giocatore di livello invece di spendere oltre 10 milioni per Soriano, ma io non ci credo molto. Stiamo a vedere e "preghiamo" per il miracolo perché siamo messi davvero male nel reparto chiave.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2015)

Da prendere, ma: centrale in un 4312 annegherebbe, in nazionale Fellaini lo accompagna per le pulizie da pressing fastidiosi e per opposizioni rudi lì nel mezzo, idem a San Pietroburgo. Mezzala non ha passo per il modello roditore che Sinisa immaginerebbe per quel ruolo: alte frequenze, dai-e-vai all'esaurimento, gioco di sponda di prima come flipper impazzito. Witsel è eleganza felpata, tocco in più anziché tocco in meno, pensiero più che azione. Quindi: centrale con cane al seguito, 442 o 4231. Centrale in un 433 gli impone una serie di seri compromessi con la propria cifra tecnica che lo snaturerebbero. Dentro, dunque, la situazione attuale del centrocampo esclude categoricamente l'inerzia.


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo, di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



Speriamo arrivi ma la vedo dura. Anche se il.giocatore vuole noi troppo poco tempo a disposizione per convincere lo Zenit. Alla fine dirotteranno su Soriano


----------



## Giangy (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Speriamo arrivi ma la vedo dura. Anche se il.giocatore vuole noi troppo poco tempo a disposizione per convincere lo Zenit. Alla fine dirotteranno su Soriano


Purtroppo anche gatto Soriano vuole il Milan


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Agosto 2015)

Se arriva Witsel prendi un titolare
che nessuno può discutere e si da una mezza salvata a quella linea mediana da serie B che abbiamo,
Soriano servirebbe soltanto a buttare via altri 12/13 milioni visto che in quel ruolo abbiamo già Suso,Honda e eventualmente anche Menez, ora vediamo fino a che punto arriva l' incompetenza di Galliani e di Sinisa..


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



i giorni di london...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2015)

Mamma che trepidazione. ..

Speriamo bene. Ne va del nostro giuoco a centrocampo


----------



## Doctore (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



ma che problema c'e aspettiamo...abbiamo tutto il tempo del mondo


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mamma che trepidazione. ..
> 
> Speriamo bene. Ne va del nostro giuoco a centrocampo



Eh si. Potrebbe essere un passaggio fondamentale per la nostra stagione. Tra Witsel e Soriano ci sarebbe una bella differenza, sopratutto in termini di personalità


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



siamo tornati poveri..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2015)

Per buttare 20 milioni per bertolacci giustamente il gallo non ci ha pensato un secondo, per witsel invece fa il pidocchio. Legit


----------



## Ian.moone (31 Agosto 2015)

Son sicuro arriverà.
Galliani è talmente arrogante e spocchioso che un colpo lo fa, non nell'interesse nostro, ma solo per poter andare davanti alle telecamere e ricevere (falsissimi) complimenti per i "giorni del condor"

Peccato che nell'informazione ci siano solo lecchini e falsi, nessuno che osa fargli domande giuste ma scomode


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Son sicuro arriverà.
> Galliani è talmente arrogante e spocchioso che un colpo lo fa, non nell'interesse nostro, ma solo per poter andare davanti alle telecamere e ricevere (falsissimi) complimenti per i "giorni del condor"
> 
> Peccato che nell'informazione ci siano solo lecchini e falsi, nessuno che osa fargli domande giuste ma scomode



Il colpo sarà il gattone. Che verrà presentato in braccio a sinisa mentre gli liscia il pelo. Eccoli i giorni del condom


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Per me non arriva e secondo me non c'e' mai stata una vera offerta ufficiale.C'e' l'aggravante in tutto questo, il giocatore vuole venire


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per me non arriva e secondo me non c'e' mai stata una vera offerta ufficiale.C'e' l'aggravante in tutto questo, *il giocatore vuole venire*



Axel non ci tradisce..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan in pressing su Witsel. I due club stanno ragionando sulle modalità. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in prestito con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit vorrebbe cederlo solo con obbligo di riscatto.*



Qua vedrete che salta perchè non mettiamo l'obbligo di riscatto  ehh ma poi i 10 milioni 20 milioni per quei due scarpari li tiriamo subito fuori.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Dai, sarebbe assurdo. Tanto comunque lo riscatteremmo il prossimo anno.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



Va a Londra


----------



## osvaldobusatti (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il budget non è finito.
> Stavamo per spendere 40 milioni per Kondogbia e 35 milioni per Jackson Martinez, che da soli coprono quasi l'intero budget speso fino ad ora. Ai quali si aggiungevano le spese già programmate su Bertolacci e Romagnoli (poi assestate a cifre leggermente superiori a quelle previste) più il grosso investimento che era stato previsto per ingaggiare Ibra.
> 
> Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti. Poi ognuno si dia le spiegazioni che vuole.
> ...



Se è vero che Mr Bee ha fatto casino per l'acquisto di Balotelli over 15 Mln perchè gli accordi prevedono acquisti solo sotto la cifra, mi pare logico che anche l'acquisto di Witsel sia in dubbio, ma solo per una questione di forma: il Milan lo riscatterebbe, ma non può ufficializzarlo. Devono trovare un compromesso all'italiana con il venditore, del tipo: me lo dai con diritto di riscatto, ma mi assumo l'obbligo di acquistarlo con contratto a parte.
Forse è così...


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma tra l'altro quest'anno spenderemmo solo 3 milioni, il resto viene fatto l'anno prossimo. Ma non è che quest'anno facciamo gli sceicchi e l'anno prossimo si torna ai parametri 0?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



Si va beh ma finisce con l'ennesima beffa ai danni del Tottenham, arriverà Soriano cosi altri soldi buttati nel water per un giocatorino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *



*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta valutando la proposta del Milan di prestito oneroso di 3 milioni più diritto di riscatto a 22 milioni, lo Zenit però sta aspettando un rilancio della Juventus dopo aver perso Draxler i bianconeri come "piano b" ci sarebbe Witzel.*


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

E figurati..


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta valutando la proposta del Milan di prestito oneroso di 3 milioni più diritto di riscatto a 22 milioni, lo Zenit però sta aspettando un rilancio della Juventus dopo aver perso Draxler i bianconeri come "piano b" ci sarebbe Witzel.*



La juve è su Hernanes, mi sembra una fandonia.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La juve è su Hernanes, mi sembra una fandonia.


Infatti, dipende tutto dal Milan, per me non arriva


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Infatti, dipende tutto dal Milan, per me non arriva



Esatto se hanno deciso di prenderlo è gia a Milano, altrimenti non arriverà, è gia tutto scritto.


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esatto se hanno deciso di prenderlo è gia a Milano, altrimenti non arriverà, è gia tutto scritto.



Sono d'accordo. Il problema che il tempo scorre e sembrerebbe che un'offerta non gliel'abbiamo ancora fatta. Sono abbastanza pessimista su questa trattativa, anche perchè nelle ultime ore sta uscendo il nome di Soriano con insistenza. A meno che il giocatore sia a Milano la vedo dura, ora che prende l'aereo e fa le visite mediche.. Siamo un pò tirati. A me pare che la dirigenza non sia convinta su witsel (così come la Juve). 

Detto questo, pensandoci bene, non prenderei nemmeno Soriano perchè non credo migliorerebbe la rosa più di tanto. Ci troveremmo con un giocatore del livello di Bertolacci (più o meno) spendendo altri 10M. Il problema che così come siamo oggi il terzo posto lo vediamo con il binocolo e sarebbe un peccato perchè sarebbe bastato così poco (visto che con gli acquisti degli attaccanti e penso anche di Bertolacci ci abbiamo azzeccato).


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

Personalmente non credo che la juve sia mai stata su Witsel.
Prendendo Cuadrado sono obbligati a fare il 4-3-3 e con l'acquisto di Lemina a centrocampo hanno già Pogba, Khedira, Marchisio, Pereyra, Sturaro, Asamoah, Padoin e, appunto, Lemina.
E anche sta storia del Tottenham mi sa di classica balla dei giornali inglesi come quando scrivevano che c'era l'Arsenal sia su Martinez che su Bacca.
Tottenham ed Arsenal sono le classiche squadre che per i giornali sono su tutti i giocatori del mondo, quando non sai cosa scrivere, scrivi che c'è l'arsenal o il tottenham su quel giocatore, credo sia una delle regole del giornalismo sportivo


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Il problema che il tempo scorre e sembrerebbe che un'offerta non gliel'abbiamo ancora fatta. Sono abbastanza pessimista su questa trattativa, anche perchè nelle ultime ore sta uscendo il nome di Soriano con insistenza. A meno che il giocatore sia a Milano la vedo dura, ora che prende l'aereo e fa le visite mediche.. Siamo un pò tirati. A me pare che la dirigenza non sia convinta su witsel (così come la Juve).
> 
> Detto questo, pensandoci bene, non prenderei nemmeno Soriano perchè non credo migliorerebbe la rosa più di tanto. Ci troveremmo con un giocatore del livello di Bertolacci (più o meno) spendendo altri 10M. Il problema che così come siamo oggi il terzo posto lo vediamo con il binocolo e sarebbe un peccato perchè sarebbe bastato così poco (visto che con gli acquisti degli attaccanti e penso anche di Bertolacci ci abbiamo azzeccato).


A quanto dicono i quotidiani stiamo trattando con lo Zenit.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Il problema che il tempo scorre e sembrerebbe che un'offerta non gliel'abbiamo ancora fatta. Sono abbastanza pessimista su questa trattativa, anche perchè nelle ultime ore sta uscendo il nome di Soriano con insistenza. A meno che il giocatore sia a Milano la vedo dura, ora che prende l'aereo e fa le visite mediche.. Siamo un pò tirati. A me pare che la dirigenza non sia convinta su witsel (così come la Juve).
> 
> Detto questo, pensandoci bene, non prenderei nemmeno Soriano perchè non credo migliorerebbe la rosa più di tanto. Ci troveremmo con un giocatore del livello di Bertolacci (più o meno) spendendo altri 10M. Il problema che così come siamo oggi il terzo posto lo vediamo con il binocolo e sarebbe un peccato perchè sarebbe bastato così poco (visto che con gli acquisti degli attaccanti e penso anche di Bertolacci ci abbiamo azzeccato).



Il giocatore è in Belgio, in 1 ora è a Milano.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

E' in ritiro con il Belgio, si potrebbe chiedere in caso di fare le visite mediche la, in Belgio confermano che il Tottenham ha fatto un'offerta ufficiale di 26 mil respinta dallo Zenit perche' Axel vuole il Milan.


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E' in ritiro con il Belgio, si potrebbe chiedere in caso di fare le visite mediche la, in Belgio confermano che il Tottenham ha fatto un'offerta ufficiale di 26 mil respinta dallo Zenit perche' Axel vuole il Milan. Se non viene e' grave



Se è in Belgio meglio allora. Esatto se non arriva è gravissimo anche come segnale alla squadra. Oggi è una giornata fondamentale per le nostre ambizioni, più che altro perchè ci servono a centrocampo giocatori di caratura internazionale con carattere (sperò che witsel sia tra questi)


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta valutando la proposta del Milan di prestito oneroso di 3 milioni più diritto di riscatto a 22 milioni, lo Zenit però sta aspettando un rilancio della Juventus dopo aver perso Draxler i bianconeri come "piano b" ci sarebbe Witzel.*


 vediamo come finirà questo circo. Il clown galliani nel suo giorno preferito: il 31 agosto


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

13 ore ancora, vediamo se aspetta le 9 di sera per fare qualcosa.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

Credo che se non arriva entro le 15-16 si possa chiudere il topic...


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sugoni: il milan ci proverà per Witsel, il problema resta l'obbligo di riscatto in quanti i rossoneri vorrebbero il diritto.*


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Son sicuro arriverà.
> Galliani è talmente arrogante e spocchioso che un colpo lo fa, non nell'interesse nostro, ma solo per poter andare davanti alle telecamere e ricevere (falsissimi) complimenti per i "giorni del condor"
> 
> *Peccato che nell'informazione ci siano solo lecchini e falsi, nessuno che osa fargli domande giuste ma scomode*



Prima di Milan - Empoli l'intervista in diretta su premium era da conati.. domande alla Suma..


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

quasi impossibile che si faccia...non c è tempo per le visite mediche ormai..


----------



## Biss (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sugoni: il milan ci proverà per Witsel, il problema resta l'obbligo di riscatto in quanti i rossoneri vorrebbero il diritto.*



Se deve arrivare é tutto fatto! Naturalmente i giornalai continueranno tutto il giorno con sto giochino obbligo/diritto


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sugoni: il milan ci proverà per Witsel, il problema resta l'obbligo di riscatto in quanti i rossoneri vorrebbero il diritto.*



Chiaro segno di forte interesse per il giocatore.


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> quasi impossibile che si faccia...non c è tempo per le visite mediche ormai..



Firma un contratto subordinato al superamento delle visite mediche; come tutti quelli che vengono comprati nell'ultimo giorno, come Bonaventura l'anno scorso per esempio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 13 ore ancora, vediamo se aspetta le 9 di sera per fare qualcosa.


 Dubito che alle 21 abbia già finito di cenare. E a quest ora starà facendo il bagnetto.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

il mercato si conclude con Perotti


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

A me c'è una cosa che mi fa pensare che possa essere già stato fatto tutto: il fatto che rifiuti il Tottenham. Mi spiego, Witsel vuole andare via a tutti i costi, tant'è che ha chiesto la cessione, a questo punto non credo che faccia così tanta differenza per lui Milan o Tottenham, che tra l'altro fa l'Europa League.


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Arrivano sia Witsel che Soriano


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il mercato si conclude con Perotti



Un centrocampista lo prendiamo di sicuro, il problema è che nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà Soriano, nella peggiore un nome mai uscito prima con una trattativa raffazzonata all'ultimo e sarà peggio di Kucka.


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

per witsel siamo molto stretti con i tempi pero


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A me c'è una cosa che mi fa pensare che possa essere già stato fatto tutto: il fatto che rifiuti il Tottenham. Mi spiego, Witsel vuole andare via a tutti i costi, tant'è che ha chiesto la cessione, a questo punto non credo che faccia così tanta differenza per lui Milan o Tottenham, che tra l'altro fa l'Europa League.



Aggiungo: penso che verrà fatto in serata per farlo passare come 'grande sforzo'. E secondo me non sarà neanche l'unico acquisto che faremo.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: penso che verrà fatto in serata per farlo passare come 'grande sforzo'. E secondo me non sarà neanche l'unico acquisto che faremo.



Credo che alla fine verrà davvero anche Perotti, a me però andrebbe bene anche uno più scarso come Isco


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

ma bioateng? possibile che sto parametro zero sia uscito dal radar del condor?


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma bioateng? possibile che sto parametro zero sia uscito dal radar del condor?



non nominiamolo se no accade... Come Kucka!


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

witsel e isco...

con berlusconi che si pavoneggia fino all'inverosimile...
effeto mediatico devastante.Scudetto vinto alla 23 esima giornata.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma bioateng? possibile che sto parametro zero sia uscito dal radar del condor?



Ci pensavo proprio ieri sera. Brrrrr


----------



## Elmajiko10 (31 Agosto 2015)

Witsel vuole venire,nasri del man city è in esubero dopo l arrivo di de bruyne....non capisco cosa aspettano ad andarli a prendere ci rivoluzionerebbe sia il centrocampo che obbiettivi e li puoi prendere con prestito e poi obbligo di ricatto quest alt anno


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Witsel vuole venire,*nasri* del man city è in esubero dopo l arrivo di de bruyne....non capisco cosa aspettano ad andarli a prendere ci rivoluzionerebbe sia il centrocampo che obbiettivi e li puoi prendere con prestito e poi obbligo di ricatto quest alt anno



magari nasri....
comunque mi accontenterei anche si witsel dato l andazzo...


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> witsel e isco...
> 
> con berlusconi che si pavoneggia fino all'inverosimile...
> effeto mediatico devastante.Scudetto vinto alla 23 esima giornata.


Oltre al fatto che praticamente si pagherebbero vincendo lo scudetto o comunque con la Champions, ma è meglio l'Europa League si sa


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Witsel vuole venire,nasri del man city è in esubero dopo l arrivo di de bruyne....non capisco cosa aspettano ad andarli a prendere ci rivoluzionerebbe sia il centrocampo che obbiettivi e li puoi prendere con prestito e poi obbligo di ricatto quest alt anno



con tutta la qualità che gia abbiamo a centrocampo... cit Condor


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Ormai non prenderanno nessuno, speravo in qualche trattativa stanotte ma ormai in un gg non prendi ne witsel ne nasri ne soriano... Alla fine l'ha spuntata ancora il condom


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Tutto tace... Galliani starà facendo colazione


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Tutto tace... Galliani starà facendo colazione



se avesse voluto realmente rinforzare la squadra, avrebbe fatto qualcosa ieri..ma daltronde stava a forte dei marmi al mare..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sugoni: il milan ci proverà per Witsel, il problema resta l'obbligo di riscatto in quanti i rossoneri vorrebbero il diritto.*



Che vergogna per i bidoni subito a dare soldi per quelli buoni facciamo i barboni.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

tic tac tic tac...il tempo passa...


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter:il tottenham sarebbe arrivato a 25 più 2 di bonus: il milan può prenderlo solo in prestito con obbligo di riscatto il giocatore vuol venire *





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta valutando la proposta del Milan di prestito oneroso di 3 milioni più diritto di riscatto a 22 milioni, lo Zenit però sta aspettando un rilancio della Juventus dopo aver perso Draxler i bianconeri come "piano b" ci sarebbe Witzel.*



Non bisogna illudersi, io però lo sto facendo ugualmente


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

il tottenam ha venduto Lamela al OM..segnale che witzel molto probabilmente lo prenderanno loro


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

CM dice però che lui vuole solo il Milan .. certo che barboni che siamo ...


----------



## Kazarian88 (31 Agosto 2015)

Soriano sta andando allla Juventus, dai forza chiudiamo per Witsel dannazione


----------



## Kaw (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sugoni: il milan ci proverà per Witsel, il problema resta l'obbligo di riscatto in quanti i rossoneri vorrebbero il diritto.*


Scandaloso davvero se questo fosse l'unico intoppo.
Perchè non obbligo? Hai dubbi sul giocatore, o perchè forse l'anno prossimo torniamo a fare mercato raccattando parametri zero visto che di soldi non ce ne saranno?


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il tottenam ha venduto Lamela al OM..segnale che witzel molto probabilmente lo prenderanno loro



Sbagliato...il Tottenham ha comprato Son 2 giorni fa che è esterno come Lamela...molto più logica come cosa visto che non c'azzeccano niente come ruoli...


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sbagliato...il Tottenham ha comprato Son 2 giorni fa che è esterno come Lamela...molto più logica come cosa visto che non c'azzeccano niente come ruoli...



certo che hanno ruoli diversi, era inteso come, hanno ceduto un pezzo pregiato a tanti soldi e e quindi hanno soldi da spendere


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Scandaloso davvero se questo fosse l'unico intoppo.
> Perchè non obbligo? Hai dubbi sul giocatore, o perchè forse l'anno prossimo torniamo a fare mercato raccattando parametri zero visto che di soldi non ce ne saranno?



Stavo pensando la stessissima cosa prima.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ah, e comunque il Tottenham dovrebbe prendere anche Berahino quindi non so se abbiano ancora in canna i soldi per Witsel.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> certo che hanno ruoli diversi, era inteso come, hanno ceduto un pezzo pregiato a tanti soldi e e quindi hanno soldi da spendere



Mah ripeto che per me è solo perchè hanno preso Son...pagato ben 30 milioni e dubito che Lamela l'abbiano venduto a tanto, è più probabile che l'abbiano venduto per rientrare in parte dalle spese per Son, anche perchè quest'ultimo è arrivato per prendere il posto proprio dell'Argentino. Comunque vedo la notizia di Lamela al Marsiglia solo su Calciomercato.com (per quel che vale).


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non bisogna illudersi, io però lo sto facendo ugualmente



siamo in 2 ... e forse anche di più... maledetti, non ci meritiamo questa solfa per ogni trattativa


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> siamo in 2 ... e forse anche di più... maledetti, non ci meritiamo questa solfa per ogni trattativa



Ormai si è capito che a loro non frega minimamente dei tifosi perchè tanto bene o male stanno buoni...se sta dirigenza avesse in mano la Lazio o la Roma non si permetterebbe di fare tutto ciò. Cos'abbiamo fatto di male?!?!?!?!


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che a loro non frega minimamente dei tifosi perchè tanto bene o male stanno buoni...se sta dirigenza avesse in mano la Lazio o la Roma non si permetterebbe di fare tutto ciò. Cos'abbiamo fatto di male?!?!?!?!



a roma galliani sarebbe già cadavere da un pezzo, siamo troppo "buoni", io sono contro la violenza, son convinto che non porti a nulla, ma questo maledetto incravattato lo cacci solo a calci, sennò resta li finchè non ci rovina


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Basta basta non ne posso più, ma dobbiamo essere presi in giro anche nelle ultime ore di mercato? Vergogna!


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Il massimo sarebbe prendere Witsel e Lamela.. Entrambi in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto vengono via e ci garantirebbero un minimo di tecnica e fisicità a centrocampo il primo e quell'imprevedibilità e velocità di cui abbiamo tanto bisogno sulla trequarti il secondo!! con loro due si potrebbe fare un' ottima stagione!!


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Il massimo sarebbe prendere Witsel e Lamela.. Entrambi in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto vengono via e ci garantirebbero un minimo di tecnica e fisicità a centrocampo il primo e quell'imprevedibilità e velocità di cui abbiamo tanto bisogno sulla trequarti il secondo!! con loro due si potrebbe fare un' ottima stagione!!



Lamela sta andando in prestito al Marsiglia. Se non hanno ancora fatto offerte la vedo quasi impossibile per witsel. Assurdo. Avranno ancora contestazioni e stadio vuoto


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

*.*


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

no comment sul pelato ...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2015)

Se se lo fanno scappare....


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sugoni: il milan ci proverà per Witsel, il problema resta l'obbligo di riscatto in quanti i rossoneri vorrebbero il diritto.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Chi vogliono prendere in giro? O l'hanno già preso, oppure non esiste trattativa. Non ci sono mezze misure.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Bene, tra un'ora esatta metteremo la parola fine a quest'ennesima (e speriamo ultima) farsa.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi vogliono prendere in giro? O l'hanno già preso, oppure non esiste trattativa. Non ci sono mezze misure.



Si infatti e visto che non lo annunciano vale la seconda. Solo che stanno cercando di tenere in piedi la cosa fino alle 23, vedrete che alle 20, ci sarà qualcuno che aspetta ancora l'offerta.. Maledetto Condor ma prima o poi finirà...


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Non mettere l'obbligo di riscatto a Witsel è da ignoranti in materia di calcio ma d'altronde quando mai hanno capito qualcosa al Milan


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

Witsel comunque per effettuare le visite mediche deve prendere un volo (almeno 3 ore) da San Pietroburgo a Milano


----------



## Isao (31 Agosto 2015)

Witsel è in Belgio. Comunque a questo punto o non c'è nulla o è "fatta" e stanno parlando di qualcosa tipo " se dobbiamo avere l'obbligo 10 fissi e 15 in base alle presenze ecc". Basterebbe mettere un variabile sulla qualificazione alla champions...


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si infatti e visto che non lo annunciano vale la seconda. Solo che stanno cercando di tenere in piedi la cosa fino alle 23, vedrete che alle 20, ci sarà qualcuno che aspetta ancora l'offerta.. Maledetto Condor ma prima o poi finirà...



la penso pure io così. L'ennesima presa in giro. Comunque qui sta scherzando con il fuoco, stadio che si svuota e niente champions per anni


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Witsel comunque per effettuare le visite mediche deve prendere un volo (almeno 3 ore) da San Pietroburgo a Milano


Si trova in Belgio al raduno della nazionale, in caso le visite si farebbero la, il problema che non vogliono comprarlo


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Witsel comunque per effettuare le visite mediche deve prendere un volo (almeno 3 ore) da San Pietroburgo a Milano



A parte che dovrebbe stare in Belgio, può firmare anche senza visite.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2015)

Maledetti ma tirate fuor sti 20 milioni per non buttare nel cesso i 90 già sborsati.
Ma ci vuole un genio per capire che ci vuole un centrocampista che sappia tenere la oalla per più di tre secondi e farla girare ?

Se dio esiste....


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Witsel comunque per effettuare le visite mediche deve prendere un volo (almeno 3 ore) da San Pietroburgo a Milano



Dicono che sia in Belgio ma non è questo il problema, non lo prendono e basta


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Zenit St Petersburg have rejected a €26m offer from Spurs for Axel Witsel


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Il massimo sarebbe prendere Witsel e Lamela.. Entrambi in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto vengono via e ci garantirebbero un minimo di tecnica e fisicità a centrocampo il primo e quell'imprevedibilità e velocità di cui abbiamo tanto bisogno sulla trequarti il secondo!! con loro due si potrebbe fare un' ottima stagione!!


 aggiungiamo anche Moutinho, tanto per farci del male. Magari arriva lui


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Witsel è in Belgio. Comunque a questo punto o non c'è nulla o è "fatta" e stanno parlando di qualcosa tipo " se dobbiamo avere l'obbligo 10 fissi e 15 in base alle presenze ecc". Basterebbe mettere un variabile sulla qualificazione alla champions...





Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Si trova in Belgio al raduno della nazionale, in caso le visite si farebbero la, il problema che non vogliono comprarlo


Vero, ignoravo le nazionali.



Andre96 ha scritto:


> A parte che dovrebbe stare in Belgio, può firmare anche senza visite.


Senza visite? E se poi ha un problema ai denti?


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma Galliani dov'è in questo momento ? è ancora a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi ?


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Witsel comunque per effettuare le visite mediche deve prendere un volo (almeno 3 ore) da San Pietroburgo a Milano



Si appunto ci sarebbe anche quel problema delle visite, quindi o lo fanno in questi minuti o niente. E ovviamente sarà niente. Ma ragazzi lo Zenit ha in mano l'offerta degli spurs 25 milioni senza prestito, e perchè dovrebbero darcelo a noi in prestito senza diritto?? E cara grazia che ce lo darebbero in prestito visto che l'offerta inglese è nettamente migliore per loro, ma vogliono favorire il giocatore che misteriosamente preferisce noi... E il mitico condor o chi per lui non vuole l'obbligo....
Da pazzi davvero senza contare che Witsel non è neanche un regista nè un trequartista, qundi non sarebbe il giocatore giusto per noi, ma dopo aver visto dal vivo il centrocampo sabato sera, credo che le squadre che ce l'hanno peggiore del nostro, saranno al massimo 4/5...


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vero, ignoravo le nazionali.
> 
> 
> Senza visite? E se poi ha un problema ai denti?


Se ha un problema ai denti ovviamente dovrà smettere col calcio  Povero Axel!!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani dov'è in questo momento ? è ancora a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi ?



Poco fa era a Casa Milan per la questione Mastour


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (31 Agosto 2015)

è ovvio che witsel non arriverà, però credo che questa campagna acquisti ha dimostrato il reale valore di galliani, prima la scusa era che aveva pochi soldi, quest'anno ha speso 100 milioni ma alla fine, non avendo una rete di osservatori, è andato a chiedere favori ai solito noti. Mi spiace per galliani perché comunque per il Milan ha fatto tanto, ma è ora di cambiare e di prendere un vero uomo mercato con un vero staff alle spalle.


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani dov'è in questo momento ? è ancora a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi ?



A mezzogiorno quando il sole è più alto? Ma vogliamo scherzare? Starà pranzando.


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Che agonia. Sembra di essere in trattativa per prendere Messi


----------



## Andre96 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani dov'è in questo momento ? è ancora a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi ?



Ha iniziato la colazione alle 8 e la sta finendo che tra 30 minuti inizia il pranzo


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

La possibilità che si possa rimanere così è a dir poco raccapricciante.. Nocerino ragazzi è ancora qui.
Cosa si può fare in 10 ore ormai? praticamente 5-6 considerando che nelle ultime ore non succede mai niente di importante.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

*Ancora viva l'ipotesi Witsel, ma lo Zenit tiene duro. Sky*


----------



## nimloth (31 Agosto 2015)

mi chiedo come possa gestire oggi tutte queste operazioni in uscita ed in entrata...

per me si confonde si ricompra Suso, scambiandolo con Nocerino + Matri...


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Ancora viva l'ipotesi Witsel, ma lo Zenith tiene duro. Sky*



Anche il Gallo. E' passato dalla colazione al pranzo senza passare dai box


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Witsel comunque per effettuare le visite mediche deve prendere un volo (almeno 3 ore) da San Pietroburgo a Milano



Le visite mediche si possono fare anche domani, si firma il contratto con la condizionale.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

mancano 11 ore, ormai non arriva, facciamocene una ragione senza continuare a illuderci, a centrocampo


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> mancano 11 ore, ormai non arriva, facciamocene una ragione senza continuare a illuderci, a centrocampo



Aspe che io mi aspetto un colpa di coda per Soriano (altri 10 milioni buttati nel cesso), oppure il fantasma Boateng....


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Aspe che io mi aspetto un colpa di coda per Soriano (altri 10 milioni buttati nel cesso), oppure il fantasma Boateng....



ah quindi secondo te non solo non prende witsel, ma ci piazza pure la perculata di fine mercato? preferisco restare così


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

E' finita! C'e' un comunicato stampa dello Zenit, giocatore incedebile a meno che qualche folle paghi 100 mil. Game over


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo offerto le briciole come al solito. FANNO SCHIFO. PEZZI DI GALLIANI E CAPETTO
[MENTION=2099]Ciora[/MENTION] occhio alle parole censurate


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> a roma galliani sarebbe già cadavere da un pezzo, siamo troppo "buoni", io sono contro la violenza, son convinto che non porti a nulla, ma questo maledetto incravattato lo cacci solo a calci, sennò resta li finchè non ci rovina


Ricordatevi che i tifosi del Milan fanno parte dei successi tanto quanto quelli della Roma fanno parte delle sconfitte.purtroppo ci siamo romanizzando


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi che i tifosi del Milan fanno parte dei successi tanto quanto quelli della Roma fanno parte delle sconfitte.purtroppo ci siamo romanizzando



era un esempio per dire che in un altra piazza non si fanno prendere per i fondelli come fa galliani con noi, e noi gliele stiamo facendo passare tutte. I comunicati, le chiacchiere non servono a nulla, lo si deve contestare con fermezza ad ogni partita, finchè non molla la poltrona. Non volevo inneggiare alla violenza, lunge da me farlo, volevo dire che tipo alla roma o alla lazio si sarebbe già dimesso dopo ripetute minacce


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Ancora viva l'ipotesi Witsel, ma lo Zenit tiene duro. Sky*



.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

L'ipotesi è viva .. e noi ( come società ) che siamo dei morti ..


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Witsel ha chiesto alla società di esser venduto in un campionato più competitivo. Lo Zenith ha detto si ed autorizzato il suo agente e mediatori di trovare una nuova sistemazione, ma nessun regalo, vogliono la grana.

Noi non ce l'abbiamo e ridicole proposte di prestiti con riscatti non vengono nemmeno prese in considerazione. Era un sogno e rimarrà tale Axel.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E' finita! C'e' un comunicato stampa dello Zenit, giocatore incedebile a meno che qualche folle paghi 100 mil. Game over



Lasciate perdere quelle robe di Twitter, traduzioni varie..


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

tu [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] che ne pensi? ormai mi sono illuso che possa arrivare, anche se ormai ci credo poco. arriva secondo te?


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Le visite mediche si possono fare anche domani, si firma il contratto con la condizionale.



Magari con lo Zenit, non con la Lega Calcio.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Stiamo tirando la corda in una maniera imbarazzante....


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tu @Admin che ne pensi? ormai mi sono illuso che possa arrivare, anche se ormai ci credo poco. arriva secondo te?



Non ho idea. Lo spero. Ma concludere un trasferimento internazionale, per di più dalla Russia, in pochissime ore è roba assai complicata. 

Speriamo che abbiano posto le basi nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

A me pare veramente troppo incredibile che si giochi tutto l anno con Nocerino e Poli. Non è possibile


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Stiamo tirando la corda in una maniera imbarazzante....



e a troppo tirare lo corde si spezzano ..


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Magari con lo Zenit, non con la Lega Calcio.



Infatti, entro le 23 devi aver depositato il contratto, punto. Quindi ormai se lo vuoi è senza visite mediche, al massimo ti tuteli economicamente con lo Zenith in caso di problemi.


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ho idea. Lo spero. Ma concludere un trasferimento internazionale, per di più dalla Russia, in pochissime ore è roba assai complicata.
> 
> Speriamo che abbiano posto le basi nei giorni scorsi.



Se arriva é perché da un paio di giorni è quasi tutto chiuso. Ormai non ci sono più i tempi di transfer ecc ecc


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Se entro le 13 non presentiamo un'offerta congrua, andrà al Tottenham!


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ho idea. Lo spero. Ma concludere un trasferimento internazionale, per di più dalla Russia, in pochissime ore è roba assai complicata.
> 
> Speriamo che abbiano posto le basi nei giorni scorsi.



La distanza è un problema relativo, nel senso che le firme sui contratti si possono benissimo fare tramite fax. Certo le visite mediche lo sono, anche se comunque è possibile fare delle visite veloci direttamente in Russia e se non si evidenziano problemi si deposita il contratto ed i prossimi giorni se ne fanno di approfondite, ovviamente tutelandosi con lo Zenith.

Il problema vero di questa trattativa è che il ragazzo costa e noi non abbiamo o non vogliamo sborsare soldi.

Se devo dire la mia sensazione non arriva.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Vogliono fare i barboni con lo Zenit societa' ricchissima e non hanno necessita' di soldi, Galliani fin all'ultimo giorno ci deve illudere


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

guardate se non ci sbolognano Soriano come grande colpo eh ?


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2015)

Come già scritto da altri amici. O è tutto fatto da un paio di giorni o salta


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se entro le 13 non presentiamo un'offerta congrua, andrà al Tottenham!



Offerta alle 13:01.

_Acc...per un minuto!_


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Loro hanno messo l'ultimatum tra 25minuti!
Cosa cavolo aspettano??????


----------



## beleno (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Offerta alle 13:01.
> 
> _Acc...per un minuto!_



Non possiamo competere con i fax inglesi


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Ancora viva l'ipotesi Witsel, ma lo Zenit tiene duro. Sky*



vabbè ormai non so come riusciremmo, non stiamo parlando di un kucka dal genoa, le pratiche mi sembrano più complesse per chiudersi in mezza giornata... speriamo bene


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> vabbè ormai non so come riusciremmo, non stiamo parlando di un kucka dal genoa, le pratiche mi sembrano più complesse per chiudersi in mezza giornata... speriamo bene



Non stiamo parlando di trasferire Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo... se avessimo i soldi in mezza giornata lo porti a casa, il punto è che i soldi non ci stanno perchè son stati buttati a mare negli ultimi mesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Ancora viva l'ipotesi Witsel, ma lo Zenit tiene duro. Sky*



.

Ragazzi ma ancora ci credete ?


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Non arriva. Siamo già alle 13. Le possibilità sono minime.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ragazzi ma ancora ci credete ?


Io ci speravo, ora non ci credo piu'


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

.
@Roger84 no copiancolla e no news da quel sito. Leggiti il regolamento per cortesia.


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Se non arriva nessuno e vendono Mastour in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto a 5 milioni voglio proprio vedere la curva cosa fa!! Capaci tutti di fare comunicati stampa, ma poi allo stadio? Il nulla!!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2015)

è impossibile dai, ma non avete visto quanti esuberi dobbiamo ancora sbolognare?? non c'è tempo per trattare witsel


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

e vorrei pure vedere che si sposta in un giorno come oggi .....


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Arrivati a questo punto speriamo di trattenere almeno NOCERINO


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sorry!

Se rimane a Casa Milan poco importa, l'importante è che la trattativa vada avanti....


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano.*



Ma non c'erano dubbi


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*



Ma dai?


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Una campagna elettorela fa: All'uscita dallo studio fiduciario di Lugano, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato ai microfoni liberatv.ch rispondendo a una domanda sulla cifra da investire per il rafforzamento del Milan: "150 milioni per il mercato? Non so quanto sarà necessario, ma quello che sarà necessario ci sarà".


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

e ti pareva che finiva con Soriano ...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*



Ovvio


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*



Entusiasmo portami via ..


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*



che incubo che incubo


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Mastour in uscita, Soriano in entrata. Finale di mercato da condor


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Soriano il pupillo di mister Miha, colui che non finira' la stagione.


----------



## Isao (31 Agosto 2015)

Questo Milan, questa dirigenza non ci merita. Siamo ancora qui a sperare per l'eterno amore che abbiamo per questi colori.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Agosto 2015)

Sono allibito. Ma davvero non prendono Witsel?


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

comunque il presidente dello zenit ha detto che witsel non lo vogliono cedere. Ergo, serviva un'offerta clamorosa. Altro che 25 mln.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2015)

Sono 3 mesi che ragionano sull'offerta. Tra 11 ore chiude il mercato, non ci sono neanche i tempi tecnici per firmare i contratti.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque il presidente dello zenit ha detto che witsel non lo vogliono cedere. Ergo, serviva un'offerta clamorosa. Altro che 25 mln.



Ancora crediamo alle parole di dirigenti, presidenti et similia?


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che dite, si può chiudere sto thread? Riapriamo per l'ufficialità del fallimento della "trattativa" magari


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ancora crediamo alle parole di dirigenti, presidenti et similia?



infatti non ho detto che non l'avrebbe venduto, ma che serviva un'offerta molto più sostanziosa. Ancora dobbiamo imparare a leggere??


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sono le 13.00! Ora o mai più...


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti non ho detto che non l'avrebbe venduto, ma che serviva un'offerta molto più sostanziosa. Ancora dobbiamo imparare a leggere??


te lo torno a dire? davvero credi ci voglia un'offerta sostanziosa? è un giocatore che non ha rinnovato e che vuole andare via, che poi venga da noi è tutta un'altra storia. Credi ancora a Babbo natale?


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*



io però non capisco perchè si debba discutere su obbligo o diritto, ma mica è una scommessa witsel!? per quanto non mi piaccia per quale arcano motivo vuole un diritto?? boh, spero non sfugga per questo assurdo motivo


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> te lo torno a dire? davvero credi ci voglia un'offerta sostanziosa? è un giocatore che non ha rinnovato e che vuole andare via, che poi venga da noi è tutta un'altra storia. Credi ancora a Babbo natale?



Mi tocca ripetermi, se fosse come dici sarebbe già impacchettato a Londra. Sono io che credo a Babbo Natale o tu che credi alla Befana?


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi tocca ripetermi, se fosse come dici sarebbe già impacchettato a Londra. Sono io che credo a Babbo Natale o tu che credi alla Befana?



Witsel a Londra non ci vuole andare, forse non è chiaro.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Witsel a Londra non ci vuole andare, forse non è chiaro.



ah meno male che lo sai tu.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Agosto 2015)

alla fine prenderemo pinzi occhio....


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: i tentativi notturni per Witsel si stanno arenando. C'è la forte concorrenza del Tottenham. Attenzione a Soriano, soprattutto se la Samp trattiene Eder.*




Dovete quotare le ultime news


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ah meno male che lo sai tu.



Ma cosa non ti è chiaro quando ti viene detto che Witsel gradisce Milano e il milan? Mi pare ovvio che la sua preferenza siamo noi, poi se non segue un'offerta allora logicamente prenderà in considerazione altre piste.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Si ma se il Tottenham fà una bella offerta tipo 4/5milioni d'ingaggio, vedi se il giocatore non si mette a correre per firmare....
Ripeto, stiamo tirando troppo la corda secondo me!


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

secondo me non viene..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Scandaloso dopo la partita di sabato non aver già comprato uno forte.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2015)

È anche inutile stare a parlarne, finirà come tutti noi milanisti in fondo in fondo sappiamo... Compreremo il gatto e Galliani si pavoneggerà della sua grande capacità di far colpi di mercato nei giorni del condom.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Di Stefano ha detto che il Milan ha presentato un'offerta con prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo. Tutto fermo per ora.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Ha già scritto tutto Mario


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> io però non capisco perchè si debba discutere su obbligo o diritto, ma mica è una scommessa witsel!? per quanto non mi piaccia per quale arcano motivo vuole un diritto?? boh, spero non sfugga per questo assurdo motivo



Il diritto di riscatto non impone una spesa.
L'obbligo la impone. 

Nel primo caso, il Milan può reperire i fondi autonomamente, e qualora non ci riuscisse rinuncerebbe al giocatore.
Nel secondo caso, in mancanza di budget interno al Milan, i soldi li deve mettere la proprietà.

E la proprietà ha chiuso i rubinetti a Mihajlovic.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



te pareva


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Salterà vedrete


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



Dispiace.

Non si trattano così i tifosi! Chi paga merita rispetto!
E meritano rispetto gli addetti ai lavori, sia quelli che ci mettono la faccia sia quelli che lavorano dietro le quinte per fare qualcosa di buono al Milan!


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Fa davvero ridere anche la maniera in cui gestiscono la comunicazione. Se non accettano era meglio non presentare alcuna offerta piuttosto che vedersi rifiutare l'ennesima proposta al ribasso. Doveva essere la finestra di mercato / stagione della rinascita e invece si concluderà come quella del maggior numero di trattative saltate. Davvero ridicoli.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a giugno avevi ancora tutto il budget intatto e potevi spendere.
> 
> ma la priorità era correre dietro a quel cesso genoano.
> 
> adesso siamo qua a elemosinare i prestiti con riscatti e pagamenti quinquennali perché non c'è più una lira.....



e aveva senso spendere 40 mln per un giocatore ( sempre se poi lo avessero ceduto) che adesso puoi prendere a 25?


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



se le distanza sono solo queste alla fine arriva


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *


.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Detto questo....ultime news parlano di un SUSO che rifiuta lo scambio con perotti andando al genoa...volete sapere la motivazione?il ragazzo avendo ricevuto una maglia da titolare con l'EMPOLI pensa che possa fare un ottima stagioneeee....OHHH MYYYYYYYYY!!! e Witsel oramai si allontana sempre piu'....a meno che bee atteso per l'11 settembre chiami il berlusca e voglia fare un regalo!


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



Già che ci siamo chiederei loro anche di continuare a pagargli metà ingaggio


----------



## Isao (31 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> se le distanza sono solo queste alla fine arriva



Lo penso anch'io. Però penso pure che probabilmente non c'è nemmeno l'offerta o è diversa (ergo più scarsa).


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2015)

la differenza tra diritto e obbligo...ma lo fai apposta allora...bah...


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sembra che la trattativa sia definitivamente tramontata....che nervoso!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



Direi che è finita. A parte il gradimento del giocatore abbiamo zero _leverage_ vista l'offerta degli Spurs.
Senza contare che non credo che a Witsel e signora farebbe schifo vivere Londra invece che a Milano.
Avanti con il Gatto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *


 con questo "atteggiamento" non prenderanno mai nessuno a parte i mediomen italiani. L Inter tanto presa in giro ci dà le piste nel mercato con gli acquisti di Kondogbia e Perisic.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

vai sull'altro thread ...ninete gatto .. rimaniamo con questo centrocampo di mostri


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



Facciamo sempre la figura dei pezzenti, tranne quando dobbiamo dare soldi a Sabatini o a Preziosi. 

Grazie Condor.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il diritto di riscatto non impone una spesa.
> L'obbligo la impone.
> 
> Nel primo caso, il Milan può reperire i fondi autonomamente, e qualora non ci riuscisse rinuncerebbe al giocatore.
> ...



Ho capito, ma pagheresti l'anno prossimo, cavolo! Questo non voler mettere l'obbligo significherebbe che l'anno prossimo torniamo ai low-cost.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> se le distanza sono solo queste alla fine arriva



Il Tottenham concede l'obbligo di riscatto.
C'è una differenza abissale. 

L'unica è la volontà del giocatore, se si impunta a prescindere per andare al Milan, ma lo Zenit può obbligarlo ad accettare il Tottenham (_o vai lì o resti qua_).


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

mi sa tanto di farsa questa trattativa, una maniera per poi dire, noi volevamo il diritto...loro volevano l'obbligo...non credo che ci sia questa volontà di chiudere.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

.
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION] NON devi riportare notizie da fonti NON consentite.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> mi sa tanto di farsa questa trattativa, una maniera per poi dire, noi volevamo il diritto...loro volevano l'obbligo...non credo che ci sia questa volontà di chiudere.



bravo, non mi sembra una differenza incolmabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> se le distanza sono solo queste alla fine arriva



Mi sembra una distanza incolmabile sinceramente.
Uno vuole essere pagato in qualche modo, l'altro non vuole pagare.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

No Witsel no Soriano. Avanti col Noce.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Quando basta pochissimo per prendere qualcosa e non la prendi vuol dire che cerchi una scusa per non prenderla


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma pagheresti l'anno prossimo, cavolo! Questo non voler mettere l'obbligo significherebbe che l'anno prossimo torniamo ai low-cost.



Non è detto che lo pagheresti.
La Roma voleva l'obbligo di riscatto per Destro. Il Milan l'ha spuntata col diritto, e poi il giocatore è tornato alla base.

Witsel lo vuole Galliani e lo vorrebbe Mihajlovic.
Fra un anno ci sarà ancora Galliani (probabilmente sì, ma non c'è nulla di scontato quando un club è in vendita)?
Fra un anno ci sarà ancora Mihajlovic (no, e probabilmente non arriva alla decima giornata)?


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



Mi vedo costretto a ripetermi. Abbiamo finito il budget con Romagnoli. E aggiungo che Berlusconi non vuole restare col cerino in mano nell'improbabile ipotesi che salgo la trattativa con Bee. Per questo non concederemmo l'obbligo di riscatto. Avevamo circa 80 mln per il mercato e li abbiamo utilizzati. Non credo all'ipotesi di Berlusconi che ha chiuso i rubinetti a Mihajlovic, semplicemente perché la trattativa Soriano é naufragata prima della partita contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Siamo molto lontani dalla realtà se dico che abbiamo speso relativamente molto ma è una delle campagne di mercato peggiori di tutta la presidenza Berlusconi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Siamo molto lontani dalla realtà se dico che abbiamo speso relativamente molto ma è una delle campagne di mercato peggiori di tutta la presidenza Berlusconi?



Credo che stasera ci sarà un topic ad hoc per discuterne, ma considerando la cifra disponibile non ho dubbi che sia la peggiore.
Witsel renderebbe solo un pochino meno amara la pillola, ma cambierebbe poco.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Siamo molto lontani dalla realtà se dico che abbiamo speso relativamente molto ma è una delle campagne di mercato peggiori di tutta la presidenza Berlusconi?



La peggiore di sempre a mani basse nel rapporto "soldi spesi : giocatori comprati"


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Siamo molto lontani dalla realtà se dico che abbiamo speso relativamente molto ma è una delle campagne di mercato peggiori di tutta la presidenza Berlusconi?




Infatti per me è la peggior campagna acquisti di sempre.

E' come aver comprato una piscina e una Lamborghini, ma vivere in una catapecchia.

23 milioni per Kucka e Bertolacci, quando con la stessa cifra (più o meno) potevamo prendere Valdifiori, Baselli, Allan e Zappacosta.

Oppure buttarli unicamente per uno davvero forte come Xhaka.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Infatti per me è la peggior campagna acquisti di sempre.
> 
> E' come aver comprato una piscina e una Lamborghini, ma vivere in una catapecchia.
> 
> ...



se avesse preso Valdifiori e Baselli sai quanti insulti?

quando c'erano le voci che eravamo vicini a Baselli qui il 90% rivolgeva insulti a Galliani, ora perché ha fatto 2 goal col Torino mi aspetto altri insulti a Galliani perché non lo ha preso.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Infatti per me è la peggior campagna acquisti di sempre.
> 
> E' come aver comprato una piscina e una Lamborghini, ma vivere in una catapecchia.
> 
> ...



baselli e valdifiori e zappacosta sono gli stessi 3 che a giugno sembrava in ottima milan e tutto il forum non voleva?


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Ok la pensiamo in tanti così. Visto l'ego spropositato del Presidentissimo sarebbe bello riuscire a fare arrivare il concetto ai piani alti in maniera chiara e inequivocabile.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> se avesse preso Valdifiori e Baselli sai quanti insulti?
> 
> quando c'erano le voci che eravamo vicini a Baselli qui il 90% rivolgeva insulti a Galliani, ora perché ha fatto 2 goal col Torino mi aspetto altri insulti a Galliani perché non lo ha preso.



abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa in contemporanea


----------



## IronJaguar (31 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me la società non è convinta di Witsel per questo non vuole l'obbligo.

Non dico sia giusto ma vedo che Witsel gli intermediari hanno cercato di offrirlo a mezzo mondo e nessuno se l'è preso. E a quelle cifre (che non sono altissime) se non se l'è preso nessuno ci sarà comunque un perchè.
A me il giocatore non fa impazzire ma poi guardo i centrocampisti che abbiamo e mi dico: prendiamolo subito. Ma credo che il giocatore non convinca del tutto.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: offerta definitiva del Milan. Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. Lo Zenit chiede l'obbligo di riscatto. Al momento le posizioni sono ferme. *



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2015)

oramai inutile illudersi è in ritiro con il belgio , dovrebbe venire a milano firmare il contratto fare le visite mediche.. tutto questo entro la mezzanotte... 

IMPOSSIBILE , gli sta bene all incompetente sportivo.. la prossima volta si svegliasse prima


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

il Totthenam pare offra 26mln subito e tutti.... quindi diciamo *addio a Witsel*

pare si torni a trattare Soriano per 10mln + Jose Mauri (censuro preventivamente i miei insulti in caso)


----------



## PoloNegativo (31 Agosto 2015)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Secondo me la società non è convinta di Witsel per questo non vuole l'obbligo.
> 
> Non dico sia giusto ma vedo che Witsel gli intermediari hanno cercato di offrirlo a mezzo mondo e nessuno se l'è preso. E a quelle cifre (che non sono altissime) se non se l'è preso nessuno ci sarà comunque un perchè.
> A me il giocatore non fa impazzire ma poi guardo i centrocampisti che abbiamo e mi dico: prendiamolo subito. Ma credo che il giocatore non convinca del tutto.


Hai ragione. Il fatto è che questo centrocampista è il più forte che conosce Galliani, a quanto pare.


----------

